# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Tanush Mulleti, nipi i Qazim Mulletit, drejtori pare i 313

## BlueBaron

*Tanush Mulleti: Ju tregoj momentet kur arrestuam Ramiz Alinë*



_Ish-drejtori i burgut 313 në kryeqytet dhe nipi i Qazim Mulletit tregon kohën që erdhi nga internimi në krye të institucionit më specifik të vuajtjes së dënimit. Çfarë ndodhi në qelitë e atij burgu natën kur një nga një sollën nën pranga të gjithë ish-Byronë Politike duke filluar nga Ramiz Alia._






HYRJE
Tanush Mulleti, një emër i njohur në Shqipëri,  si njeriu që drejtoi burgun e sigurisë së lartë, pikërisht në kohën e ndërrimit të sistemit komunist dhe që koiçidoi me arrestimin e liderëve të shtetit të djeshëm. Tanush Mulleti në krye të Burgut 313, u njoh si njeriu që luftoi konjukturat e tmerrshme të kohës së kaluar për përçudnimin e të dënuarve. Konkretisht në kohën e tij u aplikuan lejet për të burgosurit, u lejuan takimet speciale, u lejuan takimet më të shpeshta dhe më të zgjatura me familjarët, u lejua futja e më shumë ushqimeve në qeli etj.  Kështu Tanush Mulleti ishte emër që këmbëngulte dhe kërkonte ndryshime në legjislacion dhe për këtë fitoi një emër të madh në strukturat e shtetit të ri, por ndryshe nga sa pritej ai u pa edhe nga të dënuarit si njeri jo hakmarrës dhe që njihte anën sentimentale të gjërave.
Por Tanush Mulleti trashëgon dhe një emër të fuqishëm në Shqipëri, për vetë faktin se ai është pikërisht nipi i drejtpërdrejtë i ish-prefektit historik të Tiranës, Qazim Mulletit, gjë për të cilën gjatë gjithë kohërave ka prezantuar një krenari karakteristike.
Por  më e veçanta e Tanush Mulletit është pikërisht fakti që ai ishte drejtori i burgut të sigurisë së lartë në të cilën vuajti dënimin gjithë nomenklatura më e lartë e shtetit të djeshëm  që nga Ramiz Alia, Nexhmie Hoxha apo deri dhe te Fatos Nano etj.
Pikërisht në intervistën e sotme të këtij cikli intervistash që Tanush Mulleti pranon të japë për lexuesin e gjerë të gazetës Standard, ai dëshmon për momente që erdhi nga internimi në Tiranë dhe ju besua detyra specifike e drejtorit të burgut të sigurisë së lartë me numër 313. Çastet kur u arrestua Ramiz Alia dhe gjithë Byroja Politike e PPSH-së. Si e mësoi arrestimin e Ramiz Alisë dhe momentet kur në qelitë e burgut të drejtuar nga ai, u kyçën një nga një të gjithë ish-udhëheqësat që për 50 vjet kishin qenë idhuj të paprekshëm për mbarë  popullin.
Për më shumë hollësi lexuesi i Standardit do të mësojë në botimin e  më poshtëm të këtij shkrimi.




Zoti Tanush. Vjen një moment dhe juve nga njeri i persekutuar si një prej njerëzve të fisit që pushteti komunist kishte antipati ekstreme të mund të bëheshit ai që keni qenë dikur, pra njeri i nderuar dhe më e veçanta të bëheshit njeri i respektuar nga pushteti i ri demokratik aq sa ju nderoi me detyrën më specifike, ku drejtuat institucionin e repartit 313 apo thënë ndryshe drejtor i burgut të Tiranës që mban emrin Burgu 313. Si e ndiet veten befasisht pas këtij vlerësimi?
Është e vërtetë se më shumë se ju gëzova detyrës, ju gëzova faktit se unë mora pozicionin që meritoja në shoqëri. Kaluan jo pak, por 50 vjet ku diktatura komuniste jo vetëm na persekutoi por  na përçudnoi.
E them këtë se ne ishim njerëzit e Qazim Mulletit, madje familjarët e tij do të thoja, pasi unë e kam pasur xhaxha të vërtetë, pra vëllain e babait dhe për këtë gjë kam qenë gjithnjë krenar. Por çndodhte në shoqërinë e doktrinuar që më rrethonte? Të gjithë e kishin emrin e Qazim Mulletit si njeriun më plëngprishës, më injorant, më kot, që bashkëpunonte  me pushtuesin në dëm të interesave kombëtare etj., etj. Ndërsa neve, njerëzit e tij na shikonin si njerëzit më të shëmtuar të shoqërisë, që nuk kishim të drejtën të ishim krenarë dhe nuk kishim të drejtën të kërkonim as një privilegj qoftë edhe elementar.
Ju e keni parasysh mirë se çfarë ndodhte me komedinë e Besim Levonjës  të titulluar Prefekti. Ju vërtet mendoni se e ka shkruar Besim Levonja atë komedi? Asnjëherë nuk ndodhte që një njeri të marrë një status të tillë shpifjesh dhe intrigash ndaj njeriut të nderuar Qazim Mulletit.

E kam të qartë se çfarë mund të ndodhë në një komedi humoristike aq më shumë satirike , por do të doja nga ju duke mos ju shmangur pyetjes së parë se kush ishte Qazim Mulleti?
Qazim Mulleti ishte një njeri që ka mbaruar me medalje ari në Vjenë.  Dikur ka qenë komandant i forcave të veriut në luftërat e gjata kundër serbëve. Ndërsa pas ikjes së Zogut nga Shqipëria ai u rikthye në atdhe se ishte nolist, ndërkohë që ishte edhe mik i ngushtë me kunatin e Enver Hoxhës, Bahri Omarin.  Pas kthimit në Shqipëri, ai u bë fillimisht kryetar bashkie në Kavajë, në Mat e më mbrapa në Tiranë. Pas kësaj u emërua Prefekt i Tiranës. Mos mendoni se u emëruar kot? Mos mendoni se ishte ai njeriu i trash që paraqet komedia në fjalë? Pse nuk u tha dje se Qazim Mulleti ka liruar shumë komunist për vetë cilësitë patriotike që trashëgonte familja e tij?  A e dini juve se shumë dëshmorë apo heronj të njohur të luftës të cilët dikur kanë qenë burgjeve ka ndërmjetësuar Qazim Mulleti për ti liruar? E dini ju se mes njerëzve që ka shpëtuar Qazim Mulleti është edhe Ramiz Alia i cili u arrestua në 42-shin me të rinjtë komunistë?  Pse nuk u thanë asnjëherë këto? Por u tha se Hajria qenkësh budallaqe që nuk dinte të fliste në telefon dhe e mësonte shërbëtorja që skishte bukë në shtëpi. A e dini ju se Hajria kishte ardhur nga Vjena dhe pastruesja fshinte përditë banjat, ndërsa në teatër e nxjerrin njeri të zgjuar që vinte në lojë Qazim Mulletin?  E ku ta di unë budallallëqe të tjera të kësaj natyre.

Ju thatë se kishte ndikuar të shpëtonin nga burgjet shumë komunistë apo njerëz antifashistë siç quhej atëherë, ndërkohë që mes të liruarve është dhe vetë Ramiz Alia. Nuk mendoni se kjo gjë komprometon lënien e tij si zyrtar  në bashkëpunim me pushtuesin italian?
Mos i lidhni asnjëherë veprimet e njerëzve me pushtuesin. Është e vërtetë se pushtuesi erdhi në Shqipër, por atë nuk e solli as Qazim Mulleti dhe as e pyeti kush Qazim Mulletin, por ai vetë u bë një zyrtar  i denjë dhe punoi në interes të shtetit të tij. Pse duhet të fajësohet Qazim Mulleti me planet e Duçes? Por duke qenë zyrtar, ai bënte një politik në interes të njerëzve dhe këtë politik  e shikonte në plan me italianët që do të thotë se ai si zyrtar bashkëbisedonte me ta se çfarë mund të përfitonte si pushtet lokal. Mundohej tu kërkonte të mos ndërhynin në kompetencat e këtij pushteti etj.,  etj. Prandaj edhe të gjitha shkresat e firmosura nga Qazim Mulleti të cilat juve duhet ti keni konstatuar në kokën e tyre shkruanin Shteti Shqiptar. Kjo besoj që do të thotë shumë apo jo?

Dhe të dalim në përgjigjen  e  pyetjes së parë,  çfarë do të shpjegonit për të?
Pikërisht aty është fjala që unë për 50 vjet kam ndier krenari që kam qenë nipi i drejtpërdrejtë i Qazim Mulletit dhe kjo krenari ka qenë e ligjëruar. Mirëpo nuk më kanë njohur kështu të tjerët që i kishte doktrinuar sistemi i çuditshëm që ngrinte çdo gjë deri te historia, mbi baza gënjeshtre. Kështu që ti vë kokë përgjigjes që ju kërkoni është ajo se pas ardhjes së Demokracisë në Shqipëri,  familjes sonë iu rikthye krenaria e munguar. Këtu qëndron edhe kënaqësia që shpreha për detyrën e marrë që ju thashë se isha më shumë i kënaqur jo për shkak se kisha në shpirt atë karrierën e sëmurë,  por që erdhi dita që të kishim vendin që meritonim në shoqërinë dhe shtetin shqiptar për të cilën familja jonë ka dhënë kaq shumë.

Zoti Mulleti. Mendoj se e veçanta e detyrës suaj si drejtor i burgut të Tiranës ka qenë fakti që në atë kohë u fut në burg gjithë nomenklatura e lartë e shtetit komunist nga i cili ju ishit persekutuar. Ju vetë çfarë do të veçonit nga ato momente?
Është e vërtetë se në kohën që unë kam qenë drejtor i burgut të Tiranës është ndëshkuar me burgim ose më mirë të them se është futur në burg pothuajse gjithë Byroja Politike duke filluar që nga Ramiz Alia. Madje ishte edhe Nexhmije Hoxha si dhe Fartos Nanoja. Me një fjalë kanë qenë të gjithë ata që ne dikur i shikonim vetëm nga televizori dhe që na dukeshin koka të mëdhaja.

Është i çuditshëm fakti se Ramiz Alia erdhi prapë në dorën tuaj, pra të Mulletajve kur kam parasysh se kur ka qenë 17 vjeç është arrestuar si i ri komunist, ndërkohë që do të kalonin 50 vjet dhe do të vinte momenti që ai të vinte në krye të shtetit dhe së fundmi të përfundonte sërish në Burg ku drejtor tashmë pas 50 vjetësh të ishte pikërisht nipi i Qazim Mulletit. Të  duket interesant ky fakt?
Patjetër që më duket madje e kam biseduar edhe me Ramizin kur e kisha të dënuar në burg dhe e pyeta se kush e kishte liruar. Mu tregua shumë i sinqertë dhe korrekt në bisedë. Por unë do tju saktësoja diçka tjetër më shumë. Pikërisht faktin se atë në 42-shin nuk e ka liruar thjesht Qazim Mulleti, se atij në atë kohë as që i binte në mëndje fare Ramiz Alia, por atë e ka liruar pikërisht nëna ime që ishte kunata e Qazim Mulletit.

Nuk ju kuptoj?
Nëna e Ramiz Alisë kur iu arrestua i biri,  erdhi te nëna ime që e kishte shoqe dhe i shpjegoi se i ishte arrestuar djali, pra Ramizi. I kërkoi që të ndërhynte te kunati i saj, Prefekti  i Tiranës dhe të interesohej për tu kërkuar autoriteteve lirimin e djalit. Dhe kështu ndodhi, Ramizi doli nga burgu. Doli në udhëheqje të shtetit komunist tërë jetën derisa u bë edhe drejtues i tij, ndërsa ne shkuam në persekutim. Qazimi  u largua në Itali  ku jetoi derisa vdiq, ndërsa e shoqja e tij dhe djali ndenjën tërë jetën në internim në Tepelenë, ndërkohë që im atë, pra vëllai i Qazim Mulletit, u burgos. Dhe ja tani, erdhi momenti që unë të isha drejtor i Burgut ku Ramizi ishte i dënuar. Pikërisht atëherë e pyeta se si kishte ndodhur që ishte arrestuar dhe i saktësova se ishte pikërisht nëna ime që e kishte ndërhyrë te Qazim Mulleti për ta liruar.

Po ai çfarë të tha?
Asgjë çfarë mund të thoshte. E pranoi si fakt madje e tregoi vetë duke mos ditur që ishte edhe nëna ime në këtë ndihmë.

Nuk e mbajtët inat apo të hakmerreshit ndaj jo vetëm Ramiz Alisë, por ndaj të gjithëve për ato që kishit pësuar nga sistemi i drejtuar nga ata?
Absolutisht jo. Unë të thashë se vija nga një familje fisnike dhe nuk isha i mbarsur të abuzoja me ligjin dhe njerëzit. Kam kryer detyrën time korrektësisht për të mos thënë edhe pak liberalisht, sepse pikërisht te këta që ju besoni se unë mund të hakmerresha jo vetëm që nuk ka ndodhur, por jam interesuar personalisht që të mos u mungonte gjë në qeli.

Dhe ku e keni shfaqur liberalizmin tuaj ndaj tyre?
Që familjarët  tu vinin sa herë të donin, qoftë për ti takuar dhe qoftë për të sjellë ndërresa dhe ushqime. Konkretisht meqenëse keni kuriozitet për Ramizin, po të them se ai dilte çdo ditë te sporteli që i vinte e bija për ti sjellë ushqimin. Ajo i merrte pjatën bosh që kishte brenda dhe i sillte tjetrën me ushqim.

Aty ku ishte populli takohej?
Patjetër që aty. Jo se skisha mundësi të mundësoja edhe takim jo publik,  por doja ta shikonin të gjithë që ishte në burg se kisha dëgjuar lloj-lloj hamendësish duke filluar që nga ato që thoshin se Ramiz Alia nuk është në burg,  por mbahet mirë në një vilë apo të tjera që thoshin se e kanë futur në burg vetëm për demonstrim publik, por ai mund të jetë jashtë shtetit etj., etj.

Edhe më çudit ky fakt që nuk keni qenë hakmarrës, por sinqerisht ndjehem edhe mirë që pikërisht një njeri që hoqi aq shumë nga sistemi, mundi të dalë mbi veten dhe ti shërbej devotshmërish detyrës që i ishte ngarkuar pa kurrfarë paragjykimi. Por di që jeni konsideruar edhe reformator në burgje. Keni qenë vërtet i tillë?
Është fakt se gjatë kohës që unë isha drejtor i burgut të sigurisë së lartë me numër 313, janë aplikuar metoda të reja ndaj të dënuarave të cilat  sishin menduar as në ëndërr dhe jo të zbatoheshin. Detyra ime koiçidoi me kohën e nënshkrimit nga vendi ynë i Kartës së Konventës Evropiane. Atëherë unë e shfrytëzova dhe aplikova lejet për të dënuarit. Takimet me të afërmit  u shtuan. Sendet dhe ushqimet që duhej të mbanin në qeli dhe shumë të drejta që atyre ju jepte mundësia e krijuar i aplikova saktësisht etj.

Le të kthehemi te Ramiz Alia për të kaluar te moment i arrestimit të gjithë byrosë dhe jetesa e tyre në Burg. Në lidhje me këtë zoti Tanush unë do të isha i interesuar të dija se juve si drejtor burgu, kur u arrestua Ramiz Alia a u vendosët në dijeni apo e mësuat në momentin që e sollën në qeli?
Mbaj mend që ishte gushti i vitit 1993, data nuk më kujtohet,  por duhet të ketë qenë aty nga mezi i muajit 14, 15 apo 16.  Atë ditë deri në mbasdite kam qenë me mikun tim  avokatin e njohur të atyre viteve Kleanthi Koçi, madje mbaj mend që kam qenë te kafja e hotel  Tirana. Vetëm rreth orës 18.00 dola për të shkuar në zyrë.

Pse shkonit edhe në mbasdite në zyrë?
Jo unë kisha ardhur nga Shkodra ku kisha jetuar në monizëm dhe familjen nuk e kisha sjellë akoma. Kështu që flija në zyrë. Mirëpo  pikërisht ky moment që unë u largova nga miku im për të marrë rrugën e zyrës koiçidoi me arrestimin e Ramiz Alisë. Kjo koiçidencë u bë shkak te dyshime të miqtë e mi se unë kisha pasur dijeni që më parë se nuk kishte si shpjegohej ajo saktësi e shkuarjes sime në burg pikërisht në atë moment.

Dhe çfarë ndodhi kur ju u nisët në zyrë?  Pra, si e mësuat lajmin?
Ndërsa arrita në zyrë, pa mbyllur mirë derën akoma dëgjoj zilen e telefonit që binte pa pushim. Merrnin me urgjencë nga prokuroria e përgjithshme ku mu kërkua të mos lëvizja prej andej. Ndërkohë mësoj se ishin firmosur nga ajo prokurori fletarrestet për të gjithë ish-anëtarët e Byrosë Politike dhe shumë individëve të tjerë të udhëheqjes së lartë të atëhershme.

Ku ishte qëllimi i telefonatës së Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme?
Mora urdhrin të përgatisja kushtet dhe qelitë që do të futeshin për të plotësuar kriteret e sigurisë së lartë, pasi ishte vendosur që të gjitha arrestimet që do të bëheshin do të izoloheshin në qelitë e atij  burgu, pra të 313-s.

Vërtet nuk kishit dijeni për arrestimet e Ramiz Alisë dhe të gjithë Byrosë Politike?
Absolutisht nuk kam pasur. Por për këtë miqtë e mi nuk më kanë besuar asnjëherë. Madje për koiçidencë se edhe miku im që rrija në ato momente Kleanthi Koçi ishte ndërkohë edhe mik i Ramiz Alisë dhe ai më fajësonte tërë kohën se përse nuk i kisha treguar etj.,  etj. Madje mbaj mend se Kleanthi Koçi ishte edhe avokati i Alisë në gjyq. Por që lajmin unë e mësova në çastin që shkova në zyrë madje në atë kohë ishte bërë edhe prangosja e tij, këtë jua them me saktësi dhe sinqeritet.

Sa zgjatën arrestimet?
Siç ju thashë ishte ora 18.00 apo 18.30 kur u arrestua Ramiz Alia. Pas tij në interval kohe prej 30 minutash apo maksimumi në interval prej një ore sollën njëri pas tjetrit, Qirjako Mihalin, Simon Stefanin, Muho Asllanin, Rita Markon, Manush Myftiun, Besnik Bekteshin, Prokop Murrën, Pali Miskën, Foto Çamin, Pirro Kondin, etj., pra të gjithë udhëheqjen më të lartë të shtetit komunist.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Rreshtimi i ish-Byrosë më 1993-shin dhe instruktazhi që iu bë në burg*



Zoti Tanush, përfunduam pjesën e parë të këtij cikli intervistash me momentin kur befasisht ju morët urdhrin të përgatisnit qelitë e Burgut 313 për banorët specialë që do të hynin pas pak. Nuk kaloi kohë dhe në ato qeli filluan të zinin vend njëri pas tjetrit e gjithë Byroja Politike dhe anëtarë të tjerë të ish-nomenklaturës së lartë komuniste. Si vijuan më tej veprimet tuaja pas këtyre të papriturave që ju ndodhën kur ju, tashmë si drejtor i atij burgu, kishit në vartësi ata që i kishim pasur për 50 vjet me radhë idhujt tanë të pazëvendësueshëm?
(qesh me të madhe) Është e vërtetë se i kishim pasur si relike të paprekshme dhe të pazëvendësueshëm dhe i shikonim si shpëtimtarë të kombit dhe është tamam ashtu siç thoni juve që papritur dhe pa kujtuar, në mesin e gushtit 1993,  ata u arrestuan dhe situata e solli që unë të kthehem nga internimi dhe të isha drejtor i Burgut 313,  ku ata u vendosën,  pra të isha ashtu siç edhe keni qejf ta komentoni juve, drejtori i tyre.
Jua shpjegova edhe në numrin e kaluar se atë ditë kur u firmos nga prokuroria e përgjithshme fletarresti i tyre, unë kam qenë deri nga ora 18 .00 me avokatin e shumënjohur të atyre viteve, Kleanthi Koçi, në kafen e Hotel Tiranës.  Pikërisht në orën 18.00-18.30  kohë kur u nisa për në zyrë, mora urdhrin të përgatisja qelitë për të plotësuar kushtet e sigurisë së lartë për  personat specialë që do të vinin njëri pas tjetrit pas flet arresteve që u ishin prerë. Pas kësaj, i pari erdhi Ramiz Alia dhe  pas tij në intervale 30-60 minutash deri në mesnatë, një nga një  mbërritën të gjithë anëtarët e nomenklaturës më të lartë të shtetit komunist.

Thatë se Ramiz Alia mbërriti aty nga ora 18.30 minuta. Kur mbërriti i fundit që shënoi dhe mbylljen e asaj vale arrestimesh?
Përfundoi aty pas orës 01 pas mesnate duke sjellë dhe të arrestuarin e fundit që ishte pikërisht Vangjel Çërrava, të cilin e sollën me vonesë për faktin se banonte në Korçë.
Ndërkohë duhet tju kujtoj se në burg ishin duke vuajtur dënimin ish-ministri i Brendshëm Hekuran Isai; e veja e Enver Hoxhës, Nexhmie Hoxha, ish-prokurori i përgjithshëm Aranit Çela etj.

Kur ishin arrestuar këta?
Kishin më se dy vjet në burg.

Cila ishte detyra juaj ndërkohë që policia ju sillte një nga një të gjithë udhëheqësit e shtetit të pak viteve më parë?
Unë si drejtor duhej të administroja dhe menaxhoja të gjithë situatën, me qëllim që të zbatohej riorganizosh rregullorja. Me këtë kuptoja se të arrestuarit e asaj dite nuk ishin dosido, por njerëzit më publikë të shtetit dhe se situata mund të të dilte në ndonjë rast nga duart. Kështu unë duhej të interesohesha që të ishin në masat e plota të sigurisë së lartë dhe si të tillë duhej edhe të interesohesha  edhe për gjendjen e tyre psikologjike.

Juve i menaxhonit drejtpërsëdrejti këta  banorë të rinj të institucionit tuaj?
Mos harroni që unë isha drejtor dhe si drejtor menaxhoja punën organizuese. Konkretisht unë rrija gjatë gjithë kohës në zyrë dhe prisja që ti sillnin një nga një. Pas çdo të pruri, mua më vinte raportimi për personin që kishte mbërritur dhe jepja udhëzimet për qelinë që mund të vendosej apo udhëzime të tjera që mund të më lindnin në çast  në lidhje me rëndësinë e të arrestuarit.
Por unë e ruaja veten me fanatizëm që të mos përfundoja në revanshizëm, prandaj herë pas here kur sillnin të arrestuarin e radhës dhe më raportohej në zyrë, kërkoja informacione shtesë.

Cilat ishin këto informacione p.sh.?
Pyesja për gjendjen psikologjike, për moralin etj. dhe në lidhje me përgjigjet që merrja, jepja udhëzimet në vijimësi për ti qetësuar disi. Pra, për tu ndenjur afër duke zbatuar me korrektësi edhe për të drejtat që ata kishin si të ndaluar.

Kur e bëtë kontaktin e parë si drejtor burgu me Ramiz Alinë?
Takimin e parë me Ramiz Alinë pas arrestimit të tij e bëra aty nga ora 20.00, pra rreth  një orë e gjysmë më vonë. Ma sollën në zyrë.

Me çfarë preteksti e kërkuat?
Këtë e bëja me përgjegjësinë time, pastaj ishte i porsa arrestuar dhe kishte edhe nevojë  për të takuar autoritetet për të shprehur mendim, kërkesë apo diçka tjetër. Pastaj që të tregohem akoma më i sinqertë duhet të dini se sido që të thuhej dhe sido që të shkruhej, ai nuk ishte njëlloj si të tjerët. Pavarësisht situatës së tij të momentit, unë nuk harroja se ai ishte ish-presidenti i vendit dhe si i tillë duhej parë më me precedencë. Pra, ai kishte një status të veçantë për të kaluarën e tij në krye të shtetit.

E lamë fillin e përgjigjes së mësipërme  te takimi i parë që bëtë me Ramiz Alinë. Si vijoi ai takim?
Aty nga ora 20:00, u nisa te qelia e Ramiz Alisë. Sa më pa në korridor,  gardiani e njoftoi për inspektimin që po i bëja. Ai menjëherë në respekt të funksionit që kisha, u çua në këmbë, por unë ndërkaq kisha mbërritur te dera dhe e ndalova ta bënte një gjë të tillë duke i thënë se nuk ishte e nevojshme. Në pak  minuta shkëmbeva bisedë të lirë me të. I dhashë të njohur se kush isha saktësisht. Madje i kujtova se familjet tona para vitit 1944 kishin qenë mike dhe se nëna e tij ishte shumë shoqe me nënën time. U kujtua menjëherë dhe më tha se e mbante shumë mirë mend edhe nënën time. Pas kësaj i kërkova nëse mbante mend ndonjë nder që mund ti kishte bërë familja jonë. Ai menjëherë mu përgjigj se ishte momenti i arrestimit në kohën e adoleshencës së tij në vitin 1942, kur ai ishte me rininë komuniste gjë të cilën unë jua kujtova nga numri i kaluar. Nga ai burg  e nxori Qazim Mulleti, ndërsa tani, sipas tij, çudia ishte se edhe pas 50 vjetësh ai gjendej  sërish po në atë burg ku çuditërisht sërish ishte në dorën e familjes Mulleti, pra pikërisht drejtor kishte nipin e Qazim Mulletit.

Juve e theksuat disi shkurt historinë e burgut të Ramiz Alisë në vitin 42. Si i kishte ndodhur saktësisht që ai paskësh respekt për Qazim Mulletin?
Unë kisha mësuar nga nëna ime se Ramiz Alia ishte arrestuar nga kuestura e asaj kohe për veprimtari aktive në rininë komuniste. Nëna e tij ishte shumë shoqe me nënën time që ishte kunata e Qazim Mulletit dhe menjëherë i ka kërkuar ndihmë për të birin. Pas ndërhyrjes së nënës sime, Qazmim Mulleti kërkoi lirimin e Ramiz Alisë. Unë në kohën e komunizmit as që e mendoja ta takoja Ramiz Alinë se ne përndiqeshim rëndë nga sistemi, ndërsa ana tjetër ishte se unë nuk kisha as një arsye për të kërkuar ndo një takim.

Kur Alia ka qenë President i vendit, juve nuk keni pasur as një lloj takimi, qoftë edhe rastësisht?
Rasti e solli që unë e takova në kohën që Shqipëria kishte kaluar në pluralizëm dhe Ramiz Alia ishte President i vendit. Konkretisht kanë qenë ngjarjet e 2 prillit të vitit 1992 në Shkodër që tashmë dihen nga të gjithë ku në kryengritjen e madhe antikomuniste, ku vranë 4 njerëz. Në grupin që u përzgjodh nga populli i Shkodrës për të takuar presidentin Alia për të kërkuar hetim korrekt për ngjarjen dhe vënien e shkaktarëve para përgjegjësisë isha edhe unë. Kur grupi ynë ka mbërritur në presidencë dhe bëmë takimin paraprak me shërbimin e sigurisë dhe protokollit ku theksuam arsyet e ardhjes sonë, ata na morën shënim emrat, pra të tërë grupit që kishin kërkuar takim dhe na thanë të vinim pas një ore për të realizuar takimin. Më mbrapa mësova se kjo gjë funksiononte edhe për protokoll, por ata para se të përgatisnin takimin e presidentit me grupin e ardhur nga Shkodra do ta informonin hollësisht se kush ishte në të vërtetë çdo anëtar i grupit.  Ai një orësh u duhej për të kërkuar informacion për secilin prej nesh.

Kjo do të thotë se Alia do të informohej për mbiemrin  tuaj apo mendoni se nuk do ti binte fare ndërmend miqësia e dikurshme?
Pikërisht këtu ta kam fjalën se ai do ta dinte dhe do ta vlerësonte në mënyrën e vetë respektin që kishte për fisin tonë. Konkretisht ndërsa hymë në takim me të dhe i shpjeguam arsyen e ardhjes sonë në emër  të popullit të Shkodrës, filloi një diskutim i gjatë dhe me argumente dhe replika nga të dyja palët. Pas shumë analizash dhe diskutimesh e sqarimesh e konsuamuam çështjen për të cilën kishim shkuar. Pas kësaj ai na pyeti sërish se kush ishim, pra na kërkoi të prezantoheshim secili personalisht. Ky është momenti që ai mësoi origjinën time dhe  pa hezitim më dha të njohur menjëherë.

Kjo i bie që takimi që bëre në qeli tashmë që ai ishte i arrestuar të ishte takimi i dytë personal i juaji, veçse i pari ishte kur ishte president dhe i dyti kur ishte i burgosur?
Po ashtu është dhe siç të thashë, ai ishte njeri që merrte informacion dhe madje e dinte që ishte nëna ime ajo që e kishte shpëtuar dikur nëpërmjet Qazim Mulletit. Edhe në këtë takim të dytë më dha të njohur menjëherë.

Jam kurioz nëse i keni kërkuar indirekt llogari në ato momente që ai nuk ishte kujtuar për 50 vjet për familjen tuaj?
Nuk më la rast, pavarësisht se nuk kisha ndërmend ta fajësoja, por ajo që ndodhi në ato momente ishte një çudi e paimagjinueshme imja. Kjo çudi mu shkaktua në momentin që Ramiz Alia më tha:
Është e vërtetë që ju më keni ndihmuar dikur, por mos kujtoni se edhe juve ju ka munguar ndihma ime.
Nuk ju kuptoj, ia ktheva. - Ku ka qenë ndihma juaj këto 50 vjet, kur familja jonë ka hequr shumë të zeza nga regjimi që ti përfaqësoje dhe madje kryesoje? Në një farë mënyre,  vijova unë,  është normale të ndodhte ashtu, sepse juve morët pushtetin dhe ne ishim kundërshtarët e vërtetë tuajit, por nuk mund të thoni që ju paska rënë ndërmend për ne kur ju as e shkonit ndërmend nëse jetonim apo jo.
Atëherë ai vazhdoi:
 Babai juaj, kur u arrestua pas çlirimit si vëllai i Qazim Mulletit dhe armik i pushtetit të ri, nuk u pushkatua si shokët e tjerë apo jo?
Jo, - ia ktheva. E shikon pra. - vazhdoi ai.

Pse si ishte puna e tët eti?
E dija faktin se gjykata speciale ushtarake e viteve të para të komunizmit që nuk njihte norma dhe moral duke i vënë në masë nacionalistët para bankës së të akuzuarve dhe që andej pa as një hezitim kalonin para skuadrës së pushkatimit duke mos toleruar as vetë kunatin e Enver Hoxhës, ishte treguar goxha e mëshirshme me të. Ai në të vërtetë nuk u ekzekutua kur shokët e tij të atij gjyqi dhe të marrë në një masë arresti kaluan në plumb.
Tani kuptova se atë ndihmë e kishte dhënë në heshtje vetë Ramiz Alia.

Le të kthehemi te momenti tjetër kur e gjithë udhëheqja më e lartë e shtetit komunist erdhi në dyert e burgut ku ju ishit drejtor.
Ata i vendosët në qelitë që kishin përgatitur vetë në të cilat kishin izoluar dikur edhe kolegët e tyre me Kadri Hazbiun, Beqir Ballukun etj?
Pikërisht aty do të dal. Takimi me Ramiz Alinë në qelinë e tij pak orë si ishte arrestuar ishte i pari që bëra atë natë. Pastaj unë bëra veprime të njëjta edhe me të tjerët. Unë duhej të kryeja detyrën time rigorozisht. Ata njerëz kishin për të vuajtur një dënim, por kishin nevojë edhe për një mbështetje psikologjike apo pse jo edhe ndonjë të drejtë që mund tua kishin mohuar.
Konkretisht si mbarova njohjet personale me Ramizin, kalova në detyrën funksionale në lidhje me qëndrimin e tij në burg.
Priti me qetësi pyetjet e mia dhe jepte shpjegimet që i kërkoheshin.
Mbaj mend se në problemet që shtroi  ishte ai se i kishin sekuestruar deri dhe orën e dorës.
Ia ktheva duke vënë buzën në gaz se ashtu ishte rregulli i vënë nga vetë ata që kishin qenë në pushtet pasi neve sa e kishim marrë pushtetin dhe nuk kishim afatin kohor të duhur të ndryshonim në mënyrë të menjëhershme të gjitha ligjet. Edhe ai, ndërsa i shpjegoja këtë fakt, më dëgjonte i heshtur dhe i bindur se skishte si të ishte ndryshe.
Pastaj ma ktheu me të njëjtin ritëm që i shpjegoja unë. Ore mirë thua ti, por unë pi hapet e zemrës, se vuaj shumë nga ajo dhe ato të shkreta, ti e di e duan orarin shumë të saktë.
Në atë çast unë hoqa orën time dhe ia dhashë. Ai fillimisht hezitoi disi, pastaj e mori, sepse dihej që me zemrën nuk bëhej shaka

Si ishte qelia e tij?
Aty do të dilja. Ajo ishte një qeli e rëndomtë si të tjerat që hynin njerëzit e zakonshëm, madje më e keqe do të thoja, prandaj unë si mbarova atë takim me Ramiz Alinë dola nga qelia e tij dhe thërrita menjëherë shefin e sigurisë së qelive dhe urdhërova ndryshimin e menjëhershëm të qelisë së Ramiz Alisë, pasi ishte shumë e papërshtatshme për një ish-president.
Pas kësaj, - i thashë shefit të sigurisë,  do të rregullosh në qeli të përshtatshme të gjithë të arrestuarit e kësaj nate. Të gjithë do të vendosen në qelitë e përshtatura dikur për ndonjë të huaj që mund të arrestohej dhe ato që kishin qenë për ish-gjeneralët duke filluar me Beqir Ballukun, Petrit Dumen, Rrahman parllakun, Kadri Hazbiun, Feçorr Shehun etj.

Sigurisht ju bëtë edhe istruktazhin që ishit i detyruar për çdo të burgosur që hynte në burg?
Patjetër që do ta bënim. Për çdo veprim në situatën e burgut firmoset në procesverbal. Kështu p.sh. ndërsa e përmban rregullorja istruktazhin ku të arrestuarit i bëhen të qarta rregullat në burg duke filluar nga detyrimet e deri te ato pak të drejta që kanë.
Që të mos zgjatem, si mbaruan arrestimet deri nga ora 01 pas mesnate, unë ndenja në zyrë duke marrë kontakt me vartësit dhe duke i mbikëqyrur me vëmendje  se mos u ndodhte ndonjë problem.
Në mëngjes thërres oficerin e rojës dhe e porosis që të bënte istruktazhin me të gjithë. Ti vendoste në klasë dhe tu bënte të qartë të gjithë rregulloren. Ai tha se nuk mundej. Kur e pyeta  më shpjegoi se nuk kishte mundësi tju fliste ish-byroistëve që i kishte parë në tribuna si udhëheqës. Shkurt  nuk e ndjente veten mirë para tyre, se si i dukej.
Jam dakord, - i thashë, - dhe nuk po të urdhëroj se je i sinqertë.
Dikush tjetër më tha se nuk kishte dëshirë të shkonte se i urrente, edhe mendimin e atij e respektova,  por nuk hezitova tia përplasja në fytyrë se atë e bënte për tu hequr para meje si demokrat i kulluar. Madje i thashë se ai nuk kishte si ti urrente aq shumë kur ata, d.m.th. regjimi i tyre, e kishin marrë nga ana e anës dhe kur ishte bërë oficer e kishin emëruar në Tiranë. E çta zgjas, njëri thoshte ashtu e tjetri thoshte kështu duke përdorur lloj-lloj justifikimesh. Unë  në atë moment i pranova të gjitha të besueshme dhe vendosa ta bëja vetë ishtruktazhin.

E bëtë?
Patjetër skishte si ndodhte ndryshe. Urdhërova ti çonin të gjithë në katin e dytë të godinës  qendrore ku ishte klasa e takimeve  apo mbledhjeve. Në atë sallë ishte zhvilluar edhe gjyqi i Kadri Hazbiut, Beqir Ballukut, Petrit Dumes etj.
Pasi mora raportimin se ishin vendosur në klasë shkova unë për të kryer formalitetet. Sa hyra te dera oficeri i rojës dha komandën me sa kishte në kokë: Çohu.
Pas kësaj u drejtua nga unë me grushtin nderues lartë duke më raportuar:
Zoti drejtor, sipas urdhrit tuaj, grupi i të arrestuarve ndodhet gati për istruktazh, oficeri i rojës filan fëstëku.
Unë u irritova disi në heshtje me atë të bërtitur dhe i thashë se kishte mundësi të fliste edhe me ngadalë se vetëm një metër larg ishim ndërkaq u drejtova nga ish-byroistët që rrinin në këmbë me qëndrim gatitu dhe u thashë me shaka se metodat e tyre ishin këto të bërtitura kot. Gjithsesi lejova të uleshin në vende.
Ndërkaq pashë se ishin ulur një e nga një në tavolina duke u ulur në krahë të secilit nga një gardian për të zbatuar rregullat e ruajtjes dhe sigurisë.
Ndërkaq bëra vërejtje  se nuk ishte e domosdoshme zbatimi me kaq shabllonizëm i rregullave, pasi ata nuk përbënin as një lloj rreziku arratisje, kështu që lejova të rrinin në tavolina dyshe e dyshe.

Kur ju raportuan, ata ishin të gjithë në këmbë duke filluar nga Ramiz Alia?
Patjetër. Ata që dikur i shikonim në tribunën e një majit apo në kongrese, tani ndërsa hyra unë u çuan të gjithë në këmbë deri sa u dhashë leje për tu ulur.

Ata dikur çoheshin në këmbë vetëm para Enver Hoxhës, si p.sh. Ramiz Alia apo jo?
Sigurisht. (Qesh) Tani çoheshin edhe para meje.

Tu duk vetja në atë moment si Enver Hoxha? 
(Qesh me të madhe)  Sigurisht.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Kur në burgun 313 qetha tullë Ramiz Alinë dhe Byronë Politike*



Zoti Mulleti, e ndërpremë intervistën e numrit të kaluar te momenti kur ju shkuat në sallën e mbledhjeve apo të takimeve me personelin, siç e quanit ju, të burgut 313, ku ishin grumbulluar të gjithë byroistët e arrestuar gjatë asaj nate të mesgushtit të vitit 1993. Ndërkohë që u paraqit forca nga oficeri i rojës, byroistët rrinin të gjithë në këmbë në pozicionin drejtqëndrim. Pas kësaj, ju dhatë leje të uleshin, ndërkohë që urdhëruat policët të mos i mbanin me kaq rreptësi. Si vijoi më tej?
Po, jeni shumë i saktë në këto që përsëritët. Unë do të kujtoja edhe një detaj të përsëritur në numrin e djeshëm që bën fjalë për faktin se unë shkova pikërisht për instruktazh të të arrestuarve pasi instruktazhi është detyrë e administratës së burgut tia bëjë çdo personi që futet brenda dyerve të hekurta. Kjo, për faktin se kushdo që hyn brenda tij, duhet të bëjë jetën e njeriut që i privohet liria dhe për këtë ka një rregullore që ai duhet ta zbatojë rigorozisht. Pra, ka detyrime dhe ka të drejta. Këto duhet tia tregonim ne që në momentin që hyn pastaj u detyronim zbatimin. Vetëm se nuk e bëja unë instruktazhin, se unë isha drejtor dhe nuk arrinte puna të merresha me rutina kaq të vogla, të cilat ishin detyrë e oficerit të rojës. Por në rastin konkret kishim një mori të arrestuarish dhe jo një e dy, dhe më e veçanta ishte se ata ishin të gjithë ish-krerët e shtetit, që ishin rrëzuar nga froni jo më larg se 2 vjet më parë. Pra, para dy vjetëve ata i duartrokisnim dhe i shikonim të krekosur nëpër tribuna e takime, që do të thotë se ishin akoma me atë hijen e rëndë që të jep pushteti i lartë. Nuk do të gaboja po të thosha që kishin shumë njerëz që ishin nostalgjikë të tyre. Kjo ishte normale se askush nuk i njihte nga afër, por sekush i njihte nga propaganda tymuese e sistemit duke i prezantuar si njerëz të shquar, të gjithanshëm, poliedrikë. Me një fjalë, që të mos e zgjas shumë, të gjithëve na ishin dukur jo njerëz normalë, por si jashtëtokësorë, si UFD të them më mirë. Duke qenë ky ekip special dhe duke pasur këtë hije, vartësit më kërkuan në lloj-lloj mënyrash se nuk mund ta bënin dot instruktimin e tyre, kështu që përfundova vetë në klasën që ju shpjegova.

Dhe si vijoi instruktazhi?
Si dhashë urdhër që të mos rrinin një e nga një, por të rrinin dyshe në tavolina, duke larguar policët që rrinin ndërmjet për efektin e izolimit ekstrem, pasi sishte nevoja e këtij formaliteti shumë absurd, ata u afruan dhe u mbështetën mbi tavolina për të dëgjuar me vëmendje të madhe se çfarë do të thosha unë. Ishin momente të çuditshme. Më dukeshin si klasa e parë në ditën e parë të shkollës dhe unë mësuesi i tyre duhej tu tregoja se si duhej të silleshin. Por përfytyro që në atë sallë ishte Ramiz Alia, Simon Stefani, Foto Çami, Muho Asllani, Pali Miska, Vangjel Çërrava etj., etj. Megjithatë, ti lëmë sentimentalizmat që të sjell rasti dhe momenti, të cilat siç kemi parë dhe po themi se janë surprizat më të paimagjinueshme dhe të vijojmë më tej. Unë mora rregulloren e jetës së brendshme dhe veprimtarisë në burg të të burgosurve dhe të personelit dhe fillova të lexoja nen për nen dhe ndërkohë ndalesha në çdo frazë dhe shpjegoja për rastin konkret. Kështu, vijova me durim dhe me kompetencë të sqaroja çdo detaj të jetës së tyre të mëtejshme në kushtet e burgut. Fola gjerësisht për detyrimet, por fola edhe për të drejtat.

Nuk e di nëse ato të drejta që ata mund të kishin, përbënin ndonjë vlerë përballë detyrimit të madh që kishin ata njerëz që u ishte ndërprerë liria?
Mos harro se jemi në vitin 1993, kur skishte as dy vjet që ishte rrëzuar komunizmi, kështu që unë jam absolutisht dakord me ju se nuk mund të flitej për të drejta në ato momente që po zbatoheshin vetë rregulloret e periudhës komuniste. Nuk ishin të dënuarit e asaj kohe me të dënuarit e mëvonshëm kur kemi parasysh se atëherë Presidenti i Republikës, Sali Berisha, arriti të firmoste Kartën e Konventës Evropiane për të Drejtat e Njeriut e cila iu dha shumë mundësi të dënuarve në lidhje me zgjerimin e të drejtave të tyre në kushtet e burgut, madje edhe te lejet pranë familjeve kur ata e kishin të domosdoshme për raste sebepesh të mëdha, siç mund të ishin fatkeqësitë. Por këtu do të ndalesha edhe unë, se këtu filluan qyfyret më të mëdha.

Kur?
Në momentin që mbarova së lexuari dhe shpjeguari rregulloren që ju citova më lart, i pyeta nëse kishin ndonjë gjë për të shtuar apo ndonjë gjë që se kishin kuptuar. Në atë çast, pa pritur të mbaroja fjalën unë, u hodh Simon Stefani, duke thënë: Kjo është demokracia juaj? Për këto të drejta flisni kaq shumë ju që paskeni rrëzuar komunizmin? Nuk ju vjen rëndë që flisni për të gjitha këto kushte etj., etj.

Kishte të drejtë?
Sipas tij, mund të kishte, por sipas meje, ai skishte absolutisht të drejtë të fliste fare, prandaj edhe unë prita me qetësi sa mbaroi dhe iu ktheva: Siç e shikon zoti Stefani, unë kam në dorë rregulloren e bërë nga pushteti juaj. Ja ku është, dhe e ktheva te faqja e fundit, ku thoshte është miratuar me urdhër të ministrit të Brendshëm numër X e datë X, Hekuran Isai. Por ju siç e shikoni, - vazhdova më tej, - nuk e keni ditur se ato rregulla të rrepta do ti zbatonit për vete. Ju ka ardhur mirë kur i përçudnuat këto rregullore se i bënit për të tjerët. Se jam i bindur se asnjëherë nuk ka qenë mendimi personal i Hekuran Isait ai që vendosi këtë rregullore në burgjet e Shqipërisë. Ai si ministër i Brendshëm kishte detyrë të vinte firmën e asaj që gatuanit bashkërisht, prandaj rri dhe mos fol se bën autogol. Ai vazhdoi më tej në të tijën, duke më thënë: Ore, u mor vesh puna jonë, prandaj edhe i morëm të gjitha fajet me vete dhe ja ku jemi; jo vetëm që ramë nga pushteti, por rrimë edhe në qelitë tuaja. Do isha dakord me juve, - ia ktheva unë, - në rast se do të kishim disa vjet në pushtet. Kini parasysh se sa e kemi marrë dhe në një kohë kaq të shkurtër nuk mund të bëjmë dot më shumë, por dalëngadalë sa ti reformojmë nga ana ligjore të gjitha institucionet dhe strukturat e diktaturës që kanë sjellë më së shumti përçudnimin e njeriut si njeri. Kini durim të shikoni dhe të provoni se me sa shikoj edhe ju do të keni mundësi të përfitoni nga rregullat e reja që kemi në projekt për të dënuarit në të ardhmen.                               Në këtë moment ndjeva që Ramizi vuri disi buzën në gaz, që unë kuptova se buzëqeshte me naivitetin e Simonit, pasi nuk kishte të drejtë të fliste fare për atë që pretendonte.

Pati pretendime të tjera?
Aty nuk mbaroheshin gallatat se kështu fillova ti konsideroja pretendimet e tyre. Ata sikur kishin qenë në qiell dhe jo këtu në Shqipëri. Jo sikur i kishin bërë vetë të gjitha ligjet dhe rregullat, por tani që përfunduan vetë po shikonin paradokset që kishin hequr të tjerët nga rreptësia e tyre kur kishin qenë në kolltuk. Konkretisht, pas asaj që më ndodhi me Simon Stefanin, vijuan edhe të tjerë të kërkonin qiqra në hell i thotë populli. Por unë nuk do të rri të numëroj sa pretendonin ata, por do të dal në fund të atij takimi kur diskutohej buka për të ngrënë. Dua tju kujtoj se deri në atë moment ata kishin 10-12 orë të arrestuar që do të thotë që i binte të mos kishin ngrënë rreth 15 orë.                    Por çfarë ndodhi, do të pyesni juve? Pas çështjeve të disiplinës, çohet Pali Miska dhe pyet nëse ishin futur në forcë apo jo se mirë rregullat i kuptonin, por pa ngrënë nuk mund të mbeteshin. Unë si për inerci hodha bishtin e syrit nga Ramizi, të cilin për çudi e testoja për reagimin pas çdo mendimi apo pretendimi që ngrihej.

Dhe si reagoi Ramizi pas pretendimit të Palit?
Ramizi menjëherë mori qëndrim, duke vërejtur vetullat dhe duke kthyer sytë mbrapa nga radhët e fundit ku ishte ulur Pali duke thënë: Prapë Palin të ngrënët e shqetëson. Nuk e shikon se çfarë bëhet, por menjëherë e te pjata. Me këtë donte të thoshte që të mos bëheshin qaramanë se ulnin prestigjin e të gjithë kolegëve.

Le ta lëmë reagimin e Ramizit, por të dalim të shqetësimi i Palit, që jam i sigurt që ishte për të gjithë, si reaguat nëpërmjet përgjigjes suaj?
Prapë jemi te zbatimi i rregullores së miratuar nga Hekurani, që do të thotë nga ju, - iu ktheva Palit. - Ja ta hapim dhe ta shikosh me sytë e tu, dhe ndërkaq hapa kapitullin përkatës që fliste për momentin e arrestimit të personit ku fliste se çfarë duhej të dorëzonte, pra çfarë duhej ti sekuestrohej kur të izolohej në qeli, si duhej të prangosej, si të shoqërohej dhe së fundmi çastet e nënshtrimit të kushteve të qelisë. Në atë moment gjeta nenin përkatës që thoshte se pas arrestimit dhe vendosjes në qeli të personit pas 48 orësh hynë në forcën e ushqimit me normën 1 që ishte për të dënuarit. Kjo do të thoshte se duhej të ishte dy ditë e dy net në burg, pastaj të merrje normën që të takonte. Por në rastin e Palit unë veprova në këtë mënyrë. Thërrita një polic që ishte ndër të pranishmit aty dhe i dhashë ca pare nga xhepi im dhe i thashë të shkonte në bufenë e burgut dhe të merrte një pjatë me dopjo pilaf me mish.

Për çfarë bufeje po flisni?
Keni të drejtë që më pyesni, se është faji im që s;jua shpjegova që në fillim, pasi ajo ka rëndësi të madhe. Konkretisht, ndryshe nga sa ishte vepruar me të dënuarit në atë burg për 50 vjet, unë sa shkova duke marrë edhe miratimin e instancave eprore krijova në kushtet e burgut një tip bufeje a mense, pra tip gjellëtoreje quajeni si të doni. Kjo për faktin se të dënuarit i ishte marrë liria, por jo e drejta që të blinte një pjatë pilaf në rast se nuk ngopej me racionin që i kishte përcaktuar shteti, kështu që ata nuk shkonin vetë por nëpërmjet shërbimit të qelive që u organizonim, ata porosisnin dhe ndonjë ushqim me të drejtë pagese. Kjo ishte një gjetje imja që mund të bëja diçka sa më lejonte kompetenca. Kështu edhe në rastin e Palit unë dërgova policin, i cili sakaq u kthye me një pjatë të ngjeshur me pilaf dhe me mish. Ndërkaq, Pali e mori menjëherë dhe pa pyetur shumë për etikë apo ku di unë çfarë, filloi të hante me uri të madhe. Nuk dihet që kur mund të kishte pa ngrënë. Gjithsesi, kjo ishte një normalitet. Kushdo të ishte në ato kushte, nuk ishte për të qeshur.

Zoti Tanush. Jam kurioz nëse kishte ndër ata që e kishin lëshuar veten psikologjisht në kushtet që ishte ndodhur befasisht, pra që ishte i arrestuar, ndërkohë që nuk i kishte shkuar mendja ndonjëherë se do të ndodhej në atë situatë?
Kishte jo një, por më shumë. Njëri, madje, që unë nuk dua tia them emrin se nuk është etike, e dha veten shumë. Ai qante dhe dridhej si fëmijë. I ndenja shumë afër, se pavarësisht detyrës që kishte pasur dhe çmëkate mund të mbante personalisht mbi supe, situatën psikologjike e kishte tepër të rëndë. Ai përmendte vazhdimisht se kishte punuar me një përkushtim të pashembullt. Nuk e meritonte të silleshim ashtu me të. Kishte parë gjithnjë vetëm interesat e popullit etj., etj. thënie të kësaj natyre. Pashë se mund ti ndodhte edhe ndonjë problem i padëshiruar shëndetësor, prandaj urdhërova të dërgohej menjëherë në spitalin e burgut ku ndenji gjatë, megjithatë me kalimin e ditëve filloi të merrte veten dhe të normalizohej. Jo vetëm ai, por të gjithë mendonin se u bëhej një padrejtësi e madhe. E kishin mbushur mendjen top se mbi ta veprohej vetëm për hakmarrje.

Pra, e dërguat në spital, duke abuzuar dhe shkelur rregulloren, pasi ai nuk ishte për në spital apo jo?
Dëgjo me vëmendje. I pari që duhej të ishte i irrituar me ta isha unë, se familja ime dhe unë kemi vuajtur shumë nga sistemi i atyre që ishin aty. Por ata ishin të dënuar për tu marrë liria dhe jo jeta, siç kishte ndodhur me të tjerët në burgjet e tyre kur ishin në pushtet. Pastaj unë mendoja se po përcillja edhe një mesazh se të mos mendohej se kishte ardhur momenti i revanshizmit, por kishte ardhur dita e madhe dhe e shumëpritur. Doja tu tregoja se ne ishim ndryshe, dhe jo siç mundoheshin të na paraqisnin ata.

Nuk mund të përmendni emrat?
Është një pakt moral në mes. Pastaj nuk besoj se ka ndonjë rëndësi emri.

Më keni treguar për një takim enciklopedik të tyre me Hekuran Isain me kolegët që hynë në burg atë ditë. Në atë moment ka ndodhur?
Hekuran Isai, Aranit Çela, Nexhmie Hoxha e ndonjë tjetër, që nuk e mbaj mend, kishin kohë që ishin burgosur. Me sa më kujtohet, duhet të kenë qenë brenda para se të vinin të tjerët rreth dy vjet. Por unë me Hekuranin kisha marrëdhënie të mira. Ai ishte rigorozisht i rregullt. Detyrimet i zbatonte saktësisht, por nuk të falte edhe për të drejtat. Me atë u miqësova që në fillim, pas kontakteve të vazhdueshme që bëra kur hyri në burg dhe donte të shfaqte pretendimet. Madje, ai më ndihmoi të gjeja edhe përgjuesit që kishin vendosur në qeli, kur ai kishte qenë ministër. Hekurani lexonte shumë dhe po aq shumë mbante shënime. Kishte mbushur blloqe të tëra me shënime. Mbaj mend që lexonte shumë libra rusë. Që të mos e zgjas më tej këtë çështje, si mbarova me instruktazhin e byroistëve, dola nga klasa duke dhënë porosi të mos i lëviznin. Ndërkaq shkova drejt e në qelinë e Hekuranit. I thashë se kisha një lajm për ti dhënë apo nuk donte lajme fare. Me të flisja me humor që ti përshtatesha mënyrës së tij të të folurit. Ai më tha se njeriu pa lajme vdes. Unë si me të qeshur i thashë: E dini se çfarë ka ndodhur mbrëmë? Çfarë?, - ma ktheu ai disi i traumatizuar duke parandier ndonjë gjë të keqe. Gjithë udhëheqjen e ke brenda. I kemi sjellë gjatë natës, - vijova unë. Ai në çast ngriu si të ishte monument. Pastaj si kaluan disa çaste filloi të më pyeste. Të gjithë? Po, - ia ktheva unë, - përveç Adil Çarçanit. Ai duket se e priti me një keqardhje të madhe këtë lajm dhe nuk po merrte dot veten. Ndoshta ngaqë i erdhi disi e papritur. Pastaj si kaluan pak çaste, më tha nëse mund të shkonte ti takonte. Shko, - i thashë, - në klasë i ke të gjithë, dhe ndërkaq i dhashë shenjë gardianit që të mos e lidhte kur të dilte nga qelia dhe ta linte në shkonte në klasë. Nuk kishte ndonjë problem sigurie. Ai sakaq iku me të shpejtë dhe unë e shoqërova nga mbrapa. Sa hyri Hekurani në derë, të gjithë kthyen kokat nga ai. Duket sikur u çelën. Ai hyri me atë humorin e tij karakteristik duke këputur lloj-lloj batutash, kush i mban mend tani, por me sa më kujtohet, filloi sa hyri në derë duke folur: E çunat e Lalës, kujtuat se ia rrasët Lalës dhe ju shpëtuat? A sju kisha thënë se edhe ju pas meje këtu e kishit vendin?, e ndërkaq vazhdonte ti takonte të gjithë me radhë. Duket se ai u hoqi atë stresin që i kishte mbërthyer dhe i solli në humor. Madje, edhe Ramiz Alinë, që e kishte inat, që sipas tij, e kishte shitur që e kishte plasur brenda, e takoi me shumë dashuri dhe i futi batutën e radhës që e bëri të shpërthente në të qeshur.

Si vijuat më tej?
Zbatimi i rregullores përcaktonte pas instruktazhit qethjen zero. Kur u thamë edhe këtë, dihej se nuk u erdhi mirë, por tashmë filluan të ndërgjegjësoheshin se nuk do të kishin as një tjetërsim të rregullores dhe se edhe nga unë atë përgjigje do të merrnin pasi çdo gjë nuk bëhej sipas dëshirës sime, por sipas ligjit. Unë bëra një përjashtim me ta, që nuk i qetha tamam në numrin zero, por u lashë pak flokë, i çova te numri 1. Këtu mund të thuash që shkela pak rregulloren. Pastaj me Hekuranin e shkela shumë se atë e mbajta me hatër. Vura kompetencën time dhe thashë që Hekurani, ndryshe nga të tjerët, do të qethej në numrin 7.

Pse e bëtë këtë shkelje për Hekuranin?
Por Hekurani kishte dy vjet që qethej zero kur ata kishin ndenjur në shtëpitë e tyre rehat, prandaj vendosa në mënyrë arbitrare. Mirëpo aty pashë që ata që ne i konsideronim burra shteti të paarritshëm dhe që u shkëlqenin portretet për 50 vjet në fasadat më të dukshme të të gjitha rretheve të Shqipërisë, duke parë me pompozitet nga e ardhmja, nuk ishin gjë tjetër veçse disa njerëz të vegjël dhe meskinë.

E konstatuat menjëherë?
Po, po. Kur nuk qetha Hekuranin, ata filluan të thoshin se pse Hekurani nuk u qeth dhe ata u qethën. Ke parasysh të bëjnë burrat e shtetit si një togë ushtarësh? Unë ua ktheva se edhe ata kur kishin marrë vendime dikur, nëse ndihmonin njërin apo tjetrin, nuk më kishin pyetur as mua dhe askënd tjetër, ashtu edhe unë nuk pyesja askënd se çdo të bëja në detyrën time.

Dhe Ramizi u qeth tullë?
Që nga Ramizi e deri tek i fundit.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Përplasja dhe ironitë mes Fatos Nanos dhe Ramiz Alisë në korridoret e burgut*



Zoti Mulleti, e lamë bisedën e numrit të kaluar te momenti, kur ju, sipas rregullores, dhatë urdhër që Byroja Politike të qethej zero. Në atë detaj thatë se ka qenë momenti që juve ju la shije të hidhur?
Po pra. Rregulloren nuk e bëja unë, por e kishin bërë ata që filluan të dërdëllisnin që ditën e parë që hynë në burg duke filluar që nga të drejtat e njeriut e deri te norma e ushqimit madje edhe te momenti i futjes në forcë. Me vete thosha: A janë këta që ne i kemi pasur si njerëzit e pagabuar apo të tjerë? A janë këta që na thoshin se e kishin të gjithë situatën në dorë apo të tjerë? Si kishte mundësi që këto rregullore që funksiononin prej 50 vjetësh dhe i kishin miratuar vetë ata dhe ata nuk e kishin idenë se çfarë thoshin? Nuk e kishin idenë se si funksiononte burgu i cili ishte me plot kuptimin e fjalës jo institucion riedukimi si kishin qejf që ta quanin ish-pushtetarët të cilët unë i kisha të dënuar para syve, por ai ishte me të vërtetë një institucion që i ishte marrë fare e drejta dhe liria njeriut, madje mbi të, pra mbi të dënuarin në kohën e tyre ushtroheshin jo vetëm tortura, por përçudnohej fare karakteri dhe personaliteti i njeriut. Dhe tani na dalkësh se këta njerëz nuk paskan pasur fare dijeni se çfarë bëhej. Kjo nuk ishte e lehtë, por ishte shumë e rëndë për mua kur e mësoja. Them që ishte e rëndë për faktin se askush, nuk ndihet mirë si qytetar i këtij shteti kur befasisht mëson se udhëheqja më e lartë që miratonte dhe zbatonte ligjet, nuk dinte se çfarë bëhej në institucionin më special i ndodhur në qendër të Tiranës apo siç e quanim neve Burgu 313, por vinin e ngeleshin si të shushatur duke më thënë mua se pse kështu dhe pse ashtu. Por nuk ishte kjo ajo që më la shije të keqe.

Cila ishte pra ajo që të paska irrituar kaq shumë?
E thamë më lart se fjala ishte te qethja. Sipas rregullores dhe urdhrit tim, të gjithë duhej të qetheshin, ndërkohë që unë e shkela disi rregullin statik duke thënë që të mos qetheshin zero, por njësh. Ndërkohë, për Hekuranin thashë të qethej në numrin shtatë. Hekurani kishte dy vjet brenda dhe kishte qenë dy vjet tullac, ndërsa këta tani vinin. Ndërkohë, me Hekuranin isha miqësuar disi dhe kisha kërkuar shumë herë mendime në lidhje me përgjuesit e ndodhur në qeli ashtu dhe problem të tjera që lidheshin me burgun, të cilat i dinte mirë, sepse ishte sektori që kishte mbuluar si ministër. Por këta kur panë se Hekuran Isai nuk do të qethej zero, u hodhën të gjithë duke thënë se përse Hekuranin nuk e qethja. Ishte shumë e rëndë që ata që ishin mbajtur si elita e shoqërisë qenkëshin aq njerëz të vegjël dhe meskinë. Nuk e di, por jam shokuar se si ishin aq njerëz të vegjël dhe si e pse kishin atë egoizëm të paprecedent. U shokova.

Çfarë thatë ju, si ngritën pretendimin e mësipërm?
Tjetër gjë se çfarë u thashë unë se nuk është fjala aty pasi unë dija vetë si ti përgjigjesha, por ata nuk duhej të funksiononin si një togë ushtarësh, se nga ushtria mbaj mënd që po të falej njëri për diçka tjetri menjëherë thoshte se përse ai të falej dhe tjetri të mos falej etj., etj. Pra janë veprime të rënda.

Ju paska shqetësuar shumë ky fakt?
Nuk do të isha shqetësuar të ishin kushdo qofshin ata që mund të bënin veprim të tillë, por ata që i mbanim për burra shteti nuk duhej të ishin të tillë. Me vete mendoja: Medet në dorë të kujt kemi qenë.

Zoti Tanush, është thënë kafeneve se ish-byroistët në burg mbaheshin me ushqim ekstra deri te mishi i përditshëm. Si është e vërteta?
Këtu ka një të vërtetë dhe një çudi të patjetërsueshme. Konkretisht të dënuarve sipas rregullores u kërkohej libri i shëndetit që mund të kishin pasur në jetën e lirë d.m.th. pranë familjeve. Ky ishte ligji. Por kur futeshin në burg qytetarë të thjeshtë, ata as që dinin se çfarë kishte qenë ai lloj libri që kërkohej në burg dhe as kishin dëgjuar për të në jetën e lirë dhe jo të kishin mbajtur. E shumta ishte se kush kishte qenë i shtruar në spitale dhe kishte ndonjë sëmundje shumë serioze që me të vërtetë meritonte vëmendje, kishte kartelë, kështu që ai sillte kartelën e spitalit.

Përse duhej ky libër thatë?
Ligji ishte se mes të arrestuarve mund të kishte edhe të sëmurë që duhej të trajtoheshin jo me normën e zakonshme, por me diçka tjetër. Kjo bëhej mbi bazë dokumentesh dhe urdhrash. Konkretisht, në rast se njëri ishte me probleme të mëdha në veshka, ai duhej ta hante ushqimin pa kripë se kripa i shkaktonte kriza. Dikush tjetër nuk duhej të hante të skuqura etj. Pra, i tillë ishte ligji.
Mirëpo, kur ua kërkuam këta libra ish-udhëheqësve tanë të nderuar, ata i sollën menjëherë. Ishte befasuese. Ata kishin pasur personel mjekësor personal apo staf familjar të shërbimit për vetë detyrat që kishin kryer, por edhe ata që ishin më poshtë vizitoheshin në klinikën e veçantë të udhëheqjes. Kjo do të thoshte se në libra ishin shënuar sa herë ishin vizituar, sa herë kishin pirë qoftë dhe një aspirinë dhe kishin bërë qoftë edhe një vaksinë dhe nuk diskutohej kur ishin trajtuar më shumë. Pra, kishin një libër perfekt. Por mos harroni se në të shumtën, të gjithë kishin shkuar në klinikat e huaja dhe atje për të justifikuar udhëtimin dhe vizitën jashtë në librat e sipërpërmendur të shëndetit atyre u ishin shënuar epikriza më të rënda pra tepër kritike.

Çfarë doli nga kjo?
Që juridikisht, d.m.th. me dokumentacion, na dolën 80% e tyre me diabet, kështu që sipas ligjit, atyre nuk u takonte norma 1, por norma 5. Duhet të dini se norma 5 në kohën e qeverisjes së tyre ishte norma e marinarëve që mbahej për normë e lartë, pra e mirë, kështu që këtë normë na e përfituan edhe ata që vuajtkëshin gjenocidin që kishin ushtruar nëpërmjet qeverisjes mbi njerëzit. Do të thotë se të gjithë ishin pallë. Ushqimi shumë i mirë, pra si i marinarit. Në qeli kishin krevate, dyshek, dhe jo një batanije, por gjashtë e shtatë. Merre me mend çfarë ndryshimi kishin ata me të dënuarit e kohës së tyre.

Jam shumë kurioz, zoti Mulleti, nëse Ramiz Alia përfitonte këto privilegje që në njëfarë mënyre unë i konsideroj abuzive për vetë faktin që theksuat ju, se ata ishin me libra të shëndetit të përsosur dhe me epikriza të vulgarizuara?
Ramiz Alia nuk e përfitonte. Ai nuk kishte abuzuar në librin personal të shëndetit, kështu që ai ndryshe nga ish-vartësit e tij të nomenklaturës më të lartë, kishte të drejtën e normës së një të burgosuri të zakonshëm.

Thatë se në burg ishte edhe Fatos Nano, Nexhmie Hoxha etj. Mund të ketë ndonjë detaj interesant që lidhet me Nanon?
Vetëm të mendohesh, sepse nuk mbarohen enciklopeditë dhe nuk mbarohen batutat. Për Nanon do të veçoja atë tipin goxha të rëndë. Qenia kryetar partie e bënte shumë mendjemadh. Ai në burg ishte në një moment kur jashtë tij bëhej rrëmujë e madhe për qenien e Nanos brenda dhe vënia në qendër të vëmendjes nga arena ndërkombëtare për statusin që kishte si kryetar partie i jepte atij një pompozitet goxha vulgar. Madje, ndryshe nga sa lejonte ligji, ai, me statusin e kryetarit të partisë më kërkonte të lejohej në qelinë e tij informacioni i partisë.

E çfarë bëtë?
Nuk dija si të bëja, pasi ishte e thjeshtë të zbatoje ligjin dhe të thoshe se nuk lejohej, por e mira dhe detyra ime e kërkonte të shikohej çdo rast me precedencë. Mbaj mend që shkova te Pjetër Arbnori. Atëherë ishte Kryetar Parlamenti. I them si ishte puna, duke i treguar me hollësi mënyrën se si Nanoja kërkonte me insistim informacionin e përditshëm të Partisë.

Reagoi Pjetri?
Patjetër. Arbnori ishte zotni burrë. Ai që duhej të ishte më i irrituar ndaj sistemit komunist dhe njerëzve të tij, përkundrazi, ai ishte më tolerant. Pastaj nuk flitej për probleme të tjera si rasti i Nanos që vetëm ai mund ti jepte drejtim optimal dhe me logjikë. Dhe ashtu ndodhi. Si më dëgjoi, më tha: Po të nisemi me rregulloret dhe ligjet, nuk i gjendet fundi kurrë të drejtës, por lejoji ti marrë informacionet e përditshme të partisë së tij dhe mos bëj zë fare, se nuk e mohojmë dot që ai është kryetar partie. Kështu që, nga ajo ditë, Nanos i shkonte rregullisht informacioni zyrtar i përgatitur në zyrat e Partisë Socialiste dhe që andej ato riktheheshin në seli me shënimet e tij të vendosura mbi shkresa.

Jua diti për faleminderit?
Jo ore, çfarë faleminderit! Ai ta dinte për detyrë. Por meqenëse folët për falënderimin, ma shpërblente duke shkruar Zëri i popullit çdo ditë nga një artikull kundër meje. Sikur të isha unë burgu dhe jo ligji që e kishte futur aty. Unë drejtor isha dhe përgjigjesha për aq sa më takonte.

Thatë se ka edhe batuta që lidhen me Nanon?
Ka qenë një moment kur Nanoja u takua me Ramiz Alinë kur ky i fundit i foli disi me zë të lartë, por edhe me ironi të dukshme. Hë more Fatos, si ke kaluar? Ja dhe Partinë Socialiste e bëmë. Edhe ti u bëre kryetar. Po si su kujtove more Fatos të më dërgoje edhe mua një teserë partie, por u kujtove për Kraksin? Nuk mund të më dërgoje edhe mua një teserë të më anëtarësoje, sepse kështu vlerësoje edhe veten. Apo nuk e shikove të arsyeshme? Mirë që u kujtove ta nisje në Itali te Kraksi? Mirë mirë, dhe filloi të vijonte ecjen.

Po Nanoja si reagoi?
Nanoja iu drejtua pak a shumë, duke i thënë që ta kuptonte se tani lipsej një parti që ta besonin dhe të shkëputej nga e kaluara dhe si e tillë nuk duhej të shikonte nga figurat e vjetra dhe se këtë e bënte për hir të etikës që do të thoshte po bënte lojë politike etj., etj. justifikime të natyrës së mësipërme. Mirëpo, Ramizi dukej se ishte shumë qejfmbetur dhe po e gozhdonte jo pak duke i lënë të kuptonte se kishte bërë shumë për të dhe se qenia në krye partisë kishte të bënte se kishte dashur ai vetë (Ramizi) dhe jo se e kishte merituar. Ai dialog vazhdoi gjatë, por edhe mbeti te ato ide që thanë që në fjalitë e para duke shprehur sekush qëndrimin e vetë në lidhje me respektin që kishte për tjetrin.

Po për Nexhmien çfarë do të thoni për detajet e veçanta të jetës së saj në burg?
Lëre atë! Ajo kishte të veçanta më të çuditshme. E para e të gjitha pikave ishte se edhe ajo kërkonte qiqra në hell. Madje, kur i hynte dikush në qeli për inspektim apo ta pyeste se çfarë i mungonte nga sa i takonte një të dënuari, ajo shpërthente e irrituar, duke bërtitur se i ishte bërë një padrejtësi e madhe dhe se ishte veçse një e burgosur politike dhe asgjë tjetër. Por më e madhja ishte kur Nexhmia donte të kalonte dhe të regjistrohej në Shoqatën e të Dënuarve Politikë. Pra, të anëtarësohej në shoqatën e të persekutuarve.

Si ka mundësi? Thua të jetë e vërtetë apo bëni shaka?
Shumë e vërtetë. I ka kërkuar personalisht kryetarit të të Përndjekurve Politikë të Shqipërisë, Kurt Kolës, se donte të futej në shoqatën e tij.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Nexhmie Hoxha që nga burgu i kërkoi Kurt Kolës ta regjistronte në Shoqatën e të Persekutuarve Politikë
*


Ishte interesante, zoti Mulleti, dëshmia juaj që bëtë nga numri i kaluar i këtij cikli intervistash se Nexhmie Hoxha paska kërkuar të anëtarësohej te Shoqata e të Persekutuarve Politikë. Konkretisht te shoqata e shumënjohur e drejtuar nga Kurt Kola.
Mos është një ironi e sajë apo si ta kuptoj, apo mos ishte një shaka tip talljeje e saj?
Ju thashë me plot gojën që Nexhmie Hoxha ka kërkuar para Kurt Kolës që të anëtarësohet pranë shoqatës së tij. Për këtë kam qenë prezent edhe vetë.

Zoti Tanush, je duke më lënë pa mend fare aq sa para dëshmish të tilla nuk vlejtka fare sensi profesional i gazetarisë. Mund të më shpjegohesh më qartë se po më shokon?
E kuptoj i nderuar gazetar arsyen e shokimit tuaj, i cili është tërësisht i justifikuar për faktin se flitet për familjen e Enver Hoxhës i cili tashmë dihet saktësisht për mëkatet që mbart mbi supe. Dhe ja vjen një ditë dhe unë të them se pikërisht e shoqja e tij që ka qenë e zellshme për gjenocidin shqiptar më shumë se i shoqi, të na paraqitet me një kërkesë të tillë. Por unë do të të shpjegoj më qartë që ju ta kuptoni dhe ndërkohë të bindeni në absurditetin e kësaj historie sa të rëndë aq edhe qesharake.

Po pra, atë kërkoj edhe unë se si ndodhi?
Historia ka filluar me Hekuran Isain. Në atë periudhë që bën fjalë veprimi i Nexhmies kishte rreth dy vjet që ajo kishte hyrë brenda. Po kaq kishte edhe Hekuran Isai se ata të dy kanë hyrë në burg në të njëjtën periudhë. Por e bukura ishte se kur inspektoje qelitë e burgut dhe kontaktoje me të dënuarit befasoshe me procedurat e cunguara që ndiqeshin mbi ta. Ata mund të kishin kohë të gjatë që ishin arrestuar madje edhe vite dhe askush nuk kujtohej për ti marrë në pyetje, pra tu plotësonte hetuesinë dhe ti çonte në Gjyq. Kështu kishte ndodhur edhe me Hekuran Isain, i cili kishte më se dy vjet brenda dhe askush skishte ardhur ti lexonte aktakuzën dhe ta pyeste për të plotësuar dosjen hetimore.

Si ka mundësi?
E mirë, mirë, çfarë sndodhte.

Jo zoti Mulleti ose unë jam shumë injorant i ligjit, ose ju spo ma sqaroni mirë. Unë dua të pyes se si kishte mundësi që për dy vjet si ishte arrestuar ish-ministri i Brendshëm apo kushdo tjetër dhe skishte ardhur kush të bënte hetuesinë e tij?
Po pse çuditesh kaq shumë ore burrë i dheut. Kohë tranzicioni ishte dhe ishte moment i ndërrimit të sistemit dhe strukturave të tij. Kjo solli një reformë të thellë dhe të gjerë në të gjithë strukturën shtetërore dhe kryesisht në organet e drejtësisë dhe diktaturës së shtetit. Kështu, ndërsa një prokuror gjatë punës së tij funksionale firmoste një flet arresti, priste të përgatiste dosjen. Por reformat e përjashtimit nga detyra vijonin dhe punën e tij e vazhdonte një prokuror tjetër. Por kjo nuk ndodhte me një e me dy por me dhjetëra e dhjetëra të tillë. Mirëpo e dini sa rrëmujë është kur detyrën e një prokurori e vijon një tjetër? Merre me mend se sa dosje ai lë të hapura sepse puna e tij e përditshme është vetëm prerja e fletë-arresteve dhe akuzimi i njerëzve. Kur futet prokurori tjetër në këtë proces ka turmë dosjesh dhe nuk mban mënd se ku duhet të ndalet dhe kë dosje duhet të plotësojë. Humbasin dosjet rafteve dhe sirtarëve se kjo varet edhe sa estetik është zyrtari që ka ardhur në detyrë. Kështu ndodhi edhe me Hekuran Isain. Ndoshta prokurori që duhej të merrej me Hetimin nuk e dinte se ishte pikërisht ai se; Kur hynte në morinë e emrave ndalej diku dhe ecte më tutje, por koha kalonte dhe gjithçka harrohej.
Mirëpo Hekurani rrinte me strese se e dinte që në mos një herë herën e dytë do të vinte momenti që të dilte në gjyq. Kështu që donte të ishte sa më i lehtësuar me deklaratat e politikanëve dhe strukturave të të persekutuarve kundër tij.
Mirëpo në një prej atyre ditëve, kryetari i të Përndjekurve Politikë të Shqipërisë, Kurt Kola bëri një deklaratë kundër Hekuran Isait gjë që Hekurani u shqetësua shumë.

Mos ju larguam temës që nisëm? Ishte fillimi i bisedës sonë te kërkesa e Nexhmies për tu anëtarësuar te shoqata e të përndjekurve politikë?
Po, po, aty do të dal mos u ngut se me këtë ka lidhje ndaj e nisa nga fillimi se si ndodhi që erdhi Kurt Kola në qelinë e Nexhmies. Kështu jemi në momentin që Hekurani ishte shumë i shqetësuar për deklaratën që Kurti ishte bërë në shtyp kundër Hekuran Isait.

Pse ishte shqetësuar, njerëzit apo aq në shumë Kurti që ishte kryetar shoqate, atë punë kishin që të bënin deklarata.
Por unë të shpjegova më sipër se Hekurani nuk kishte dalë akoma në gjyq për arsyet që të shpjegova. Prandaj ti shpjegova. Por që nuk kishte dalë në gjyq do të thoshte se ai rëndohej me çdo deklaratë që bëhej kundër tij.

Dhe pas deklaratës së Kurtit çfarë ndodhi në të vërtetë?
Pikërisht në atë moment unë shkoj te Hekurani siç shkoja rregullisht për ta takuar dhe e pyeta se çfarë kishte. A donte ndo një gjë apo ndo një kërkesë. Ai më kërkoi se donte të takonte me patjetër Kurt Kolën.
- Po çe do, - i thashë, - si mund të vijë Kurt Kola dhe çfarë ti themi? Por Hekurani nuk donte të dinte.
- Më sill të lutem Kurt Kolën se dua ta takoj, - thoshte ai pa u lëkundur nga e tija.
- Mirë, - ia ktheva, - ta sjellë unë
- Ma jep fjalën, - këmbënguli sërish për të fundit herë
- Ta dhashë pra do ta sjell dhe pikë, - e sigurova unë.

Dhe e çuat?
Patjetër që e çova. Shkova te Kurti dhe e takova si për kafe. Njihesha prej kohësh me të por nuk mund ti thosha kurrsesi që unë shkoja në emër të Hekuranit. Ai nuk duhet të merrte vesh asgjë në lidhje me marrëveshjen me të.

Pse ku ishte e keqa?
Po si skishte të keqe? Ki parasysh se për çdo gjë të paragjykonin apo kushedi se si e interpretonin. Mos harro se egoizmi ka marrë në qafë njerëz dhe jo karrierë.

E lamë kur takove Kurtin për kafe. Si ia the që të shkonte te Hekurani kur kishe ndërmend ta mbaje konspirativ arsyen e vërtetë të takimit?
Takova siç të thashë Kurtin dhe e ftova për kafe. Teksa bisedonim e pyeta për punët e shoqatës. Më foli në përgjithësi. Por punë kishte plot. Anëtarësia ishte e madhe. Të gjithë kishin probleme madhore. Mirë kishin dalë nga burgjet komuniste të persekutuarit por tashmë ata bridhnin rrugëve pa banesa dhe pa paga se e keni parasysh juve që ata që dënoheshin politikisht jo vetëm që u internonin familjet kushedi se në çfarë humbëtire të Shqipërisë por ju merrnin edhe shtëpitë. Kështu që e vetmja derë që u kishte ngelur për të përplasur kokën ishte e shoqatës së drejtuar nga Kurt Kola.

Ju ishit edhe vetë anëtar i asaj shoqate se edhe ju i persekutuar politik keni qenë?
Patjetër që isha. Por fjala ishte tani që të bindja Kurtin të vinte në burg. I kisha dhënë fjalën Hekuranit. Në një moment i them:
-          Dëgjo Kurt, ti je kryetar shoqate dhe për këtë ke edhe detyra të tjera të mëdha madje më shumë se të merresh vetëm me regjistrat e zyrës tënde.
-          Për shembull, - më tha ai.
-          Po ja, - i thashë, - që nuk do të ishte keq që ju të bënit edhe një vizitë në burg për tu takuar me të dënuarit dhe të pyesje. Pastaj ju që kryesoni në veçanti shoqatën e njerëzve që kanë vuajtur në burgje duhet të jeni më shumë i ndjeshëm për të drejtat e tyre në qeli dhe si zbatohen ato. Prandaj unë mendoj që të bësh një takim nëpër qeli me të burgosurit e tanishëm.
-          Mirë e bëj, ska ndonjë gjë të keqe madje e ke shumë mirë ti- më tha ai.
Kështu e lamë për të nesërmen. Të takoheshim te zyra ime në burgun 313. E lamë orën kur të vinte dhe u ndamë.

Erdhi?
Të nesërmen e shikoj unë Kurtin në Hyrje të zyrës me një pako të madhe me paketa. -Po këto mo Kurt çfarë i ke?, - i them
-Cigare, - mu përgjigj, - nuk i shikon?
- Po çi deshe?, - vazhdova akoma unë
- Dëgjo Tanush, - më tha, - paketa është simbol i burgut. Kur shkohet në një qeli nuk mund të shkosh pa paketë cigare. Ne këto i dimë mirë se janë rregulla të pashkruara por të shenjta për të dënuarit
Qesha me të madhe për shpirtmadhësinë e tij dhe për korrektësinë.

Ku shkoi konkretisht?
Shkoi në disa qeli por unë nuk e çova te e Hekuranit e cila do të vinte sipas radhës në mënyrën më të natyrshme. Aty pastaj Hekurani e konsumonte bisedën që kishte për të bërë. Kështu që si kaloi në shumë qeli dhe i takonte duke i pyetur për ndo një problem që mund tu kishte dalë në drejtimin të cenimit të të drejtave që u takonin me ligj, arriti te qelia e Hekuranit.

Po? Si vijoi ky takim?
Sa hyri te Hekurani, ai i thirri që nga brenda.
Po hajde mor Kurt, ku ke qenë ti deri tani etj., etj. retorika të natyrshme për një takim të kësaj natyre në të tilla rrethana.
Pas shkëmbimit të bisedave të çastit Hekurani i tha edhe për problemin e Deklaratës që kishte bërë kundër tij.
Kurti i tha se ishte shumë koshient dhe i ndërgjegjshëm për atë që kishte deklaruar pavarësisht se ishte kundër Hekuranit që e kishte para, madje i tha se ishte gati tia përsëriste edhe në sy ato që ai kishte deklaruar më parë. Atëherë Hekurani i tha: Dëgjo Kurt. Nuk dua të ndryshoj mendimet e tua por dua të thuash një të vërtetë dhe për këtë të vërtetë dua të të pyes tani. Ti ke qenë i burgosur madje politik. E di shumë mirë kohën kur unë kam ardhur në krye të ministrisë së Punëve të brendshme, e di edhe kur ka qenë Simon Stefani, e di edhe kur ka qenë Feçorr Shehu, e di edhe kur ka qenë Kadri Hazbiu etj., etj. Tani mort Kurt jam unë ai që të pyes kur ka qenë më e butë ajo ministri në lidhje me të gjithë ne ish-ministrat e brendshëm?

Çfarë i tha Kurti pas kësaj?
I tha që sigurisht kur ishe ti se nuk mund të flitet fare në kohën që ishin ata që thua ti aq më shumë kur flitet për kohën e Simon Stefanit apo i Kadri Hazbiut, - Iu përgjigj ai.
-          Atëherë çdreqin keni që më rëndoni sa më shumë të mundeni? Çfarë kam bërë më shumë se ato që kishte detyrë ministria? Unë siç e shikon personalisht për aq sa mund të bëja kam vënë arsyen më shumë se të tjerët në funksion ndërsa juve më bini pa mëshirë, si ta kuptoj këtë?

Reagoi Kurti?
Reagoi menjëherë dhe i premtoi se nuk do të merrej më me Hekuranin. Kjo ishte shumë për të që skishte dalë akoma në gjyq se sa më shumë kundërshtar të kishte aq më shumë do ishte dënimi.

Po, dhe jemi te rasti Nexhmies se atë kemi si objekt të kësaj interviste se siç të thashë nuk dua ta besoj atë që ka ndodhur me të. Pyetja ime është se në këtë moment ka ndodhur dhe ngjarja në fjalë?
Tamam në këtë moment. Kurti si la nga dy paketa te çdo i dënuar që i vizitonte qelinë, la edhe te Hekuran Isai i cili e falënderoi për gjestin njerëzor. Pas kësaj shkoi te qelia e Nexhmies.

Jam kurioz të më detajoni takimi i parë i Kurtit me Nexhmien, si u bë?
Po, po, do të ta shpjegoj ki durim se është interesante. Sa u hap dera e qelisë së sajë dhe pa se në derë hyri Kurt Kola iu lëshua: 
Çfarë të drejta kërkon të zbatojnë këta me mua. Unë jam e dënuar politike dhe si e tillë vetëm shkelen të drejtat te unë. Nuk kanë mëshirë, janë të tillë e të atillë etj., etj., duke mos pushuar nga goja fare. Ishte e çuditshme se vetëm pretendonte e pretendonte. Kurti i fliste se çfarë kërkonte më shumë nga sa i takonin ajo thoshte se ishte e dënuar politik. Ai i tha se ishte dënuar ekonomikisht, e ajo ngulte këmbë në të sajën. Pas kësaj i thotë: Dëgjo Kurt Kola. Ti je kryetar i të përndjekurve politikë dhe si e tillë që unë jam në këto moment dua të anëtarësohem në shoqatën tuaj.

Pse e bëri këtë kërkesë?
Po ku e di unë ndoshta e pa veten vetëm të braktisur nga gjithë servilët e pushtetit të dikurshëm të sajë mendoi se mund ti ndodhte në të ardhmen ndo një gjë prandaj mund të kërkonte ndonjë mbështetje. Pra kini parasysh se Nexhmia ishte pa as një përkrahje.

Po Kurti çfarë i tha?
Kurti i shpjegoi se nuk mund të hynte në shoqatën e tij se nuk kishte arsye. Por ajo nguli këmbë se ishte një e burgosur politik dhe si e tillë duhej të ishte anëtare e shoqatës së të burgosurve politikë. Atëherë Kurti e sqaroi se shoqata e tij nuk ishte thjesht e të persekutuarve politikë por e të persekutuarve antikomunistë pra të persekutuarve nga komunizmi dhe si e tillë nuk mund të merrnin në të pjesë njerëz që ishin apo kishin qenë komunistë. Pas kësaj Kurti i la edhe asaj dy paketa që kishte taksur dhe bëri të largohej.

I mori ajo?
Jo nuk i mori. I pa me inat dhe nuk i preku me dorë të paktën sa ishim neve aty. Por kuptohej që nuk i mori se nuk i tha as faleminderit dhe as gjë duke i lënë të kuptonte se nuk do ti prekte.

Mos u tall apo bëri ironi kur i kërkoi të ishte në shoqatë?
Po të ishte tallur Kurti nuk do të kishte bërë gjithë ato sqarime por do ti kishte kthyer ironinë me ironi dhe do të largohej por ajo ishte një bisedë më se serioze.

Juve vetë u çuditët nga ajo që dëgjonit me veshët tuaj?
Edhe çuditesha edhe nuk çuditesha. Nexhmie Hoxha ishte me sa di unë 77 vjeçe, kur ishte në burg dhe mbi të dhe të shoqin po binin akuza të shumta nga më të rëndat. Ajo siç të thashë ishte vetëm fare e braktisur nga të gjithë ish-servilët e dikurshëm. Madje edhe nëna ime e tej moshuar në shtëpi më thoshte për Nexhmien.

Çfarë të thoshte nëna?
Dëgjo bir, bëni gabim që e mbani Nexhmien në burg se ajo është plak e madhe. As në kohën tonë nuk i fusnin pleqtë në burg e jo tani.

Çfarë i thatë nënës në lidhje me këtë pretendim?
Moj nënë të paktën nuk e kam futur unë dhe nuk kam në dorë unë ta nxjerr. Ata që e kanë futur do të ti tregoj më vonë kur të na bëjnë ndo një vizitë në shtëpi. Pastaj e pyesja se pse e hante kaq shumë meraku kur sistemi i Nexhmies i kishte varë djalin dhe burrin. Ajo ma kthente se ta gjente nga perëndia për mëkatet që kishte bërë por nga burgu duhej të dilte etj., etj.

Keni ndonjë ngjarje tjetër në lidhje me Nexhmien?
Ishte një moment që kishin ardhur disa italianë nga të drejtat e njeriut. Ata thanë se donin të bënin një takim me të venë e Enver Hoxhës se si zbatoheshin të drejtat mbi të. Sa shkuan te Nexhmia ajo filloi siç e kishte zakon nga pretendimet pafundme. Ndërkohë me pretendimet e sajë ata mbërritën në zyrën time për të bërë konkluzionet.
Si i dëgjova me vëmendje unë u thash që është më mirë të flisnim edhe në sy të të dënuarës pra të Nexhmies dhe urdhërova ta sillnin në zyrë.

E sollën?
Patjetër. Sa erdhi u drejtova italianëve. Dëgjoni këtu. Xhaxhai im ka qenë prefekt i Tiranës në kohën e fashizmit. Në kohën e tij është bërë edhe ky burg. Po shikoni pak nga dritaret sa kanë qenë në kohën e fashizmit dhe shikoni sa kanë përfunduar në kohën e komunizmit pra në kohën e qeverisje së të shoqit të sajë për të mos thënë tjetrën që kjo rri në qeli me krevat dhe me gjashtë batanije ndërsa të dënuarit e sajë ishin në çimento dhe me një batanije pa dyshek fare.

Çfarë bënë italianët pas kësaj?
Ata kthyen kokën nga dritaret e burgut dhe panë kornizën sa kishin qenë dritaret dikur kur ishin bërë dhe sa kishin përfunduar kur ishin mbyllur në kohën e Enverit me tek tullë duke e katandisur një frëngji. Ndërkaq vazhdova më tej duke u thënë se ajo nuk kishte gojë fare se nuk i ishte ngrënë as një e drejtë.

E çfarë ndodhi pas kësaj?
Çdo të ndodhte. Ata nuk folën fare por morën çantat dhe u larguan duke lënë të kuptohej se ishin tërësisht dakord me mua.

Le të kalojmë zoti Tanush me problemin e përgjuesve që gjetët të montuara në burg. Është e vërtetë?
Është shumë e vërtetë. Ishte një sistem i tërë përgjuesish i shtrirë imtësisht dhe gjeografikisht në të gjitha rrëzat dhe qelitë.

Arritët ta zbulonit?
Arrita. Është histori shumë e gjatë dhe mjaft interesante, por që këtu më ndihmoi edhe Hekurani.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Si gjeta përgjuesit e Hekuran Isait në qelitë e byroistëve në burgun 313*



Zoti Mulleti: Si nisi historia që gjetët përgjuesit në qelitë e burgut?
Një ditë si rastësisht i them një specialist  inxhinieri të burgut që të merreshin me përgatitjen e një skice tip  gentplani për të gjithë burgun për interes  të ruajtjes dhe sigurisë së tij. Porosita në veçanti që të saktësonin hollësisht çdo detaj dhe çdo centimetër katror të tij duke vënë identifikimet përkatëse mbi të. Me këtë kisha parasysh që mbi çdo skicë qelie të shënohej edhe emri i të dënuarit që ishte në të. Në këtë mënyrë duke pasur skicën e burgut mbi tavolinë,  unë kisha gjithë situatën në dorë dhe dija se çfarë bëhej, madje e kisha edhe si  orientim kur lija  detyrat për vartësit.

E bënë?
Brenda  dy ditësh inxhinieri i ndërtimit së bashku me topografin e burgut e bënë gati të gjithë skicën me hollësitë më të mëdha ashtu siç u thashë.
Ishte një skicë shumë e qartë ku ishin përcaktuar saktësisht të gjitha korridoret, katet, shkallët lulishtet oborri etj. Në të gjitha skicat e qelive ishte ashtu siç kisha porositur unë  ku ishte shënuar edhe emri i personit që ishte izoluar  në të.  Jo vetëm kaq,  por edhe mi shpjeguan. Mirëpo çndodhi? Ndërsa numëroja qelitë dhe të dënuarit më dilte një qeli tepër. Pra, kishte një mospërputhje të çuditshme.
I them topografit të shikonte mirë se nuk po përputheshin numri i qelive me atë të dënuarve.

Të dha ndonjë shpjegim?
Çfarë shpjegimi do të jepte ai i ziu. Ku dinte gjë ai se çfarë bëhej në linjë sekrete në qeli dhe pse ishte lënë një qeli bosh. Ai mu përgjigj me kompetencë dhe në mënyrë të prerë që kishte punuar shumë saktë duke prekur me dorë dhe parë me sy çdo ambient që kishte përpiluar në skicë. Mirëpo edhe unë nga ana ime kisha të drejtë se llogaritë dija ti bëja dhe një qeli më dilte pa njeri, pra bosh.

Çfarë bëtë në këtë amulli?
Nuk e zgjata me vartësin se ndoshta ai nuk dinte gjë, por shkova me skicë në dorë të verifikoja dhe të prekja vetë çdo qeli dhe të shikoja saktësisht se kush person ishte brenda saj duke bërë verifikimin  me skicën. Më së fundmi edhe nga verifikimi që bëra doli se në një qeli nuk kishte njeri brenda.

Pse ishte një qeli bosh?
Kjo më befasoi edhe mua, por pa e ditur që do të më befasonte më shumë ajo që do të mësoja nga shefi i sigurisë  së  atij seksioni që ishte  duke më shoqëruar në verifikimet që bëja.

Pse?
Shefi përkatës më shpjegoi se pikërisht në atë qeli ishte truri apo aparatura qendrore e sistemit të sofistikuar të përgjimit të instaluar në të gjithë burgun, por kryesisht në disa qeli tepër speciale.

Pse u çuditët?
Si të mos çuditesha. Në burg vazhduakësh funksionimi i sistemit të përgjimit si në kohën e diktaturës dhe unë nuk dija gjë. Ishte shumë e pakonceptueshme për natyrën time.

Çfarë bëtë?
Çfarë të bëja tjetër veçse të jepja urdhër të prerë që të hiqeshin të gjithë përgjuesit kudo dhe sido që ishin dhe të më raportohej në kohën më të shkurtër.

Si kishte mundësi që dhatë këtë urdhër. A nuk ishte i nevojshëm dhe i lejuar përgjimi në qeli kur dihej se aty brenda kishte lloj-lloj mostrash dhe lloj-lloj tipash, aq më shumë që aty kishte njerëz që ishin në proces hetimi dhe përgjimi i rregullt i interesonte plotësimit sa më të mirë të hetimit?
Absolutisht  jo. Përgjimi është një detyrë apo praktikë funksionale e zyrës së hetuesisë dhe jo e burgut. Juridikisht presupozohet se prokuroria dhe hetuesia i kanë gati faktet dhe kanë siguruar dënimin e klientit prandaj e kanë mbyllur në qeli kështu që del i pakuptimtë precedenti i vazhdimit të përgjimit edhe pas dënimit. Por që ta dish ti më saktë ato përgjues ishin vënë posaçërisht në qelitë që  ishin izoluar dikur njerëzit e shpallur armiq të rrezikshëm të pushtetit siç ishin Beqir Balluku, Kadri Hazbiu, feçorr  Shehu, llambi Peçini etj. Por si kishin hamendësuar kurrë udhëheqësit e atëhershëm se ato qeli që bënin dikur për njerëzit e shpallur nga radhët e tyre si heretikë  të vinte një moment dhe të futeshin vetë në to.  

Ju dhatë urdhër për ti hequr. Si vijoi çmontimi?
Çfarë çmontimi thua, këtu doli një mesele tjetër. Problemi më i madh doli se ato nuk i gjetëm dot. Ishte aparatura apo sistemi qendror i funksionimit të përgjuesve që të thashë më lartë që ishte në qeli po përgjuesit ishin tjetër gjë që komandoheshin nga aparatura. Për ato bënë ditë të tëra specialistët më të mirë dhe nuk po jua gjenim anën. Sdinim si të vepronim.  Pastaj si nuk ja arritëm dot vetë thashë të takoj Hekuran Isain dhe tëi kërkoj mendim apo të më shpjegonte nëse kishte dijeni.

E thërritët?
Patjetër. E mora në zyrë dhe e pyes disi si larg e larg. Por për çudinë time të madhe ishte se ai kishte dijeni të plotë, madje dinte edhe ku ishin vendosur, si ishin vendosur dhe si funksiononin. Ishin vendosur pikërisht në kohën që ai ishte në detyrë, me sa kuptova pas marrjes së detyrës së tij në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme në qelitë e sajë janë izoluar të dënuar specialë të nivelit të Kadri Hazbiut, Feçorr Shehut, Llambi Peçinit, Gani Kodrës, Mihallaq Ziçishtit etj.  Madje Hekurani më tha se një sistem drejtimi i përgjuesve të qelive të atij burgu për të dënuarit  VIP ishte edhe në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme ku nëpërmjet komandimeve mund të arrinte edhe ministri  të dëgjonte në momente të veçanta se çfarë ndodhte pikërisht në ato qeli.

Si reaguat nga dëshmia befasuese që ju jepte Hekuran Isai?
Për mua që vija nga internimi dhe nuk i kisha njohur detajet e pafundme të mafiozllëqeve shtetërore në çdo çast vetëm habitesha. Por Hekurani më tha se për ato ishte në dijeni jo vetëm ai, por e gjithë ish-nomenklatura më e lartë e shtetit. Kjo ishte ajo që më çuditi më shumë nga të gjitha.

Pse?
Por ndërsa ne inspektonim qelitë për të kërkuar përgjuesit nëpër faqet e mureve, banorët e qelive që ishin ata që të përmenda, e dinin shumë mirë ku ishin dhe nuk bëzanin as një fjalë vetëm e vetëm që të mos kuptonim se çbëhej.

Po a e dinin ata se ju po i hiqnit?  Ku ishte sekreti këtu, madje atyre u interesonte pse nuk jua tregonin?
Mund të mos e dinin se i hiqnim, por mund të mendonin se po bënim ndonjë skup tjetër për ti vënë në efiçencë në forma të padukshme. Pra, kishin frikë.

Po a e dini  se i  kishin në qeli?
E dinin dhe i kishin gjetur. Rrjeti i shpërndarjes së fijeve ndërlidhëse dhe transmetuese ishte në mënyrën më të sofistikuar brenda suvasë së murit të qelisë. Por ajo pak më interesonte se unë skisha ndërmend ti vija sërish në funksion. Mjafton të gjeja ku ishin çimkat. Tani më kishte hipur edhe mua një kuriozitet i pamasë për të parë se çfarë bëhej me këtë fenomen. Nuk dija si ishin ata përgjues. Më shumë kuriozitetin ma shtoi Hekurani kur më tha se janë sa një mizë të futura në vrima të suvasë dhe që janë blerë nga Kina më një mijë dollar njëra.

I gjetët?
Tani që po na ndihmonte Hekurani nuk bëhej fjalë. Shkuam në qelinë e parë për ta çmontuar dhe shikojmë suvanë e murit të bërë keq apo si e quajnë këta ustallarët e betonit që thonë se ishte vetëm dora e parë e suvasë. Kjo ishte për efekt që muri të mos ishte me lustër, por të kishte tip poresh të bëra si nga gëlqerja pas tharjes. Brenda atyre vrimave të kokrrizave të betonit ndodhej edhe çimka përgjuese që ju fola. Ishte në formë kokrrize betoni  dhe siç i ishte kaluar një sherbet gëlqere që kur ishte bërë suvaja ajo ngjante  veçse një kokrrizë betoni apo rëre e suvasë e ngelur  në një pore të sajë dhe që nëse  nuk do na i kishte treguar Hekurani neve nuk do të na shkonte mendja kollaj . Më e bukura ishte se në qelitë e ish-njerëzve të pushtetshëm të shtetit të cilët kishin dijeni i kishin gjetur ato pore  se ku ishin dhe i kishin bllokuar  vrimat e murit me brumë sapuni.  Ata e dinin se me sapun nuk depërton zëri kështu që ishin rehat prandaj edhe nuk na tregonin gjë neve për ti gjetur se ata i kishin nxjerrë nga funksioni dhe mendonin se duke na i treguar neve  mund të  mendonin se pas kësaj ne kërkonim ti riaktivizonim. Gjithsesi ishte për të qeshur se si dhjetëra vrima të murit ishin mbyllur me sapun nga ata njerëz që dikur kur lëviznin në një vend apo në një rreth bëheshin mitingje apo  i shoqëronin me batalione të tëra të Gardës së Republikës.

Jam kurioz zoti Mulleti se me se merreshin në qeli ish-figurat e larta të shtetit?
Atyre, me kushtet e reja të burgut u lejohej ndonjë libër për të lexuar. Them në fillim se pastaj u ndalua çdo gjë. Pastaj u lejohej bllok e stilolaps. Nëpërmjet këtyre ata u bënin letra familjarëve, por edhe mbanin ditarë. Kishte nga ata që shkruanin edhe kujtime deri edhe libra të posaçëm me kujtime siç bënte Ramiz Alia. Pastaj kohën më të madhe e kalonin me shtypin e ditës. Ata porosisnin të blinin gazetat e ditës dhe i lexonin me një vëmendje të jashtëzakonshme duke parë hollësisht rresht për rresht.

Çfarë gazetash merrnin?
I merrnin pothuaj të gjitha. Se ke parasysh se atëherë tri- katër gazeta ishin të gjitha dhe nuk ishte si sot që nuk u mbajmë mend as emrat e gazetave.

U shprehët pak më parë se në fillim u lejoheshin lapsat, gazetat e ku di unë çfarë dhe se më mbrapa nuk bëhej fjalë, pra me rregulloren e re. Si ta kuptoj këtë?
Kuptoje ashtu siç ta thashë, madje duke të shtuar se pikërisht këtu është humori më i madh. Ata të gjithë filluan të lexonin Kuranet.

Si lexonin  Kuranet? Ma shpjegoni të lutem se në çdo frazë po më sillni surpriza.
Kjo ishte e bukur se ishte pikërisht momenti  që më erdhi  urdhri që në qeli të mos lejoja asgjë. As gazeta dhe as libra a blloqe. Me iniciativën time lejova vetëm Kuranet.  Ata nuk mund ta ndalonte dot kush se ishte e drejta e besimit dhe skishte të bënte as me libër artistik as poetik dhe as politik, por me besim fetar. Kush të donte ti lexonte. Po të shikoje burrat e shtetit që për 50 vjet kishin propaganduar të luftonin fenë me gjithë rrënjë dhe tani dukeshin si tipa karagjozësh që rrinin shtrirë me këmbë përpjetë mbi kravatë po e lexonin dhe e rilexonin Kuranin.  Atë e shpërndamë që në qelinë e Nexhmijes dhe deri te Ramiz Alia dhe  Simon Stefani.  Kishte humor kur shkonim në çdo qeli dhe ju thonim se nuk u lejohej të lexonin asgjë përveçse Kuranit. Nëse e dëshironin ta lexonin  mund tua siguronim një kopje.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Nexhmie Hoxha dhe byroistët komunistë në qeli lexonin Kuranin*


Zoti Tanush, e theksuam nga fundi i intervistës së kaluar, por nuk e sqaruam mirë momentin komik që përjetuat në burgun ku ti ishte drejtor kur ish-udhëheqësit e shtetit komunist po lexonin me vëmendje të veçantë Kuranin dhe Ungjillin. Si kishte mundësi të ndodhte ky lloj paradoksi kur ata vetë në krye të sistemit që drejtonin, i kishin fshirë me fshesë të hekurt jo vetëm librat e përmendur fetarë, por kishin ndaluar me ligj të zjarrtë edhe mendimin e tillë?
Ju fola pak edhe në numrin e kaluar që në fillim të burgosurit apo më saktë ish-udhëheqësit e shtetit komunist kishin të drejtë të mbanin në qeli ndonjë libër a ndonjë bllok me stilolaps apo kishin të dejtë të merrnin edhe shtypin e përditshëm. Por çfarë ndodhi në një moment? Papritur dhe pa kujtuar unë marr një urdhër të prerë se qenkësh miratuar një rregullore e veçantë për burgun special të sigurisë tepër të lartë që drejtoja unë, ku nuk lejohej në asnjë mënyrë asnjë send tjetër veç ushqimit që çonte institucioni dhe atë sasi që lejohej të hynte nga familja.

Dhe e zbatuat?
Absolutisht po. Ti e di më mirë se unë se ke pasur edhe vetë detyra shtetërore që në raste të tilla urdhri, nuk flitet në detyrë shtetërore dhe kur është fjala për zbatim rregulloresh të miratuara apo ligjesh të tillë nuk bëhet fjalë për tolerim. Kështu, edhe unë në mënyrën më të rreptë dhashë për vartësit urdhrin e prerë dhe urgjent që të pastroheshin qelitë nga çdo lloj sendi, kryesisht nga shkresat, librat, blloqet, gazetat dhe çdo gjë tjetër.

Pra, me një fjalë, njerëzit që ishin brenda atyre qelive, u mbeti të kërcisnin vetëm gishtat apo e kam gabim?
Saktësisht, ashtu mbetën për momentin. Nuk dinin se çfarë të bënin.

Pse thoni për momentin?
Them për momentin, se pastaj ca me iniciativën time dhe ca me konsulencën e njerëzve kompetentë në zyrat e larta të shtetit unë vendosa që tu lija librat fetarë, pasi ata nuk mund i ndaloje dot, sepse me ligj presupozohej se një i dënuar mund të ishte besimtar dhe atë nuk ia ndaloje dot pavarësisht se e fusje në burg. Kjo do të thoshte se ti i merrje lirinë, por me besimin skishe punë. Kështu që, në këtë mënyrë, unë urdhërova që kush të donte, mund të porosiste vetëm libra fetarë, si Kurani, Bibla ose Ungjilli, të cilët do tia siguronim ne si administratë.

Ku do ti merrnit?
Bënim kërkesë te institucione apo kultet fetare dhe na i sillnin. Për momentin neve na erdhën librat e Kuranit. Pasi na erdhën ata, unë vetë shkova me personelin e seksionit të kaushëve, ku ishin të izoluar ish-liderët komunistë dhe u thashë me radhë, duke kaluar në çdo qeli, nëse donin të mbanin Kuranin në qeli, mund ta mbanin se vetëm ai lejohej.

E morën?
Jo që në fillim nuk pranuan. Ke parasysh, mendonin se do ta kalonin mërzinë me ndonjë gjë tjetër, por skishe se si. I thoshin qeli dhe nuk ishte një orë apo dy, por ishte pafundësi.

Jam kurioz të di se si refuzuan në fillim që ju nuk jua dhatë dhe pastaj si bënë që jua kërkuan Kuranin?
Jo, nuk e kërkuan, por unë e pashë që po plasnin brenda, duke fërkuar vetëm duart, prandaj edhe mora një vendim personal. Shkova sërish në çdo qeli të tyre dhe lashë Kuranin te gjithsecili.

E çfarë u the kur sta kishin kërkuar?
Ata nuk mund ta kërkonin, por që donin të merreshin me diçka, këtë nuk e mohonin do të dhe unë e dija mirë këtë gjë. Kështu, ndërsa hyja në qeli të Foto Çamit p.sh., apo të Pali Miskës, Muho Asllanit, Ramiz Alisë, Nexhmie Hoxhës, Simon Stefanit, Hekuran Isait etj., etj. u thosha: Vetëm këtë nuk e ndalon ligji për ta futur në qeli, prandaj unë po jua lë juve, po të doni lexojeni; po të doni, mos e prekni. Unë personalisht kaq kam mundësi të bëj dhe kaq po bëj.

E çfarë bënë?
Fillimisht nuk i prekën. Kjo vazhdoi një ditë apo dy. Por pastaj... ( qesh me të madhe) të gjithë i shikoje me Kuran në dorë. Ishte shumë komike, kur shikoje të gjithë ata burra që kishin luftuar me shenjtërinë ekstreme për ti fshirë nga faqja e dheut fenë si mendim fillimisht, pastaj si literaturë e deri te kultet, madje duke pushkatuar edhe njerëzit shërbyes të saj, tani rrinin të shtrirë në krevatet e qelive të tyre, duke mbajtur këmbët përpjetë mbi hekura të krevatit dhe duke lexuar me një vëmendje të jashtëzakonshme Kuranet. Ishte vërtet komike. Të vinte për të qeshur. Ishin të gjithë ata që dikur i shikonim në rresht në tribunat e 1 Majit në krahë të Enver Hoxhës.

Je i bindur, zoti Mulleti, që e kanë lexuar Kuranin se mund ta kenë marrë edhe për kuriozitet nga që nuk kanë pasur çfarë të bënin dhe e shfletonin për të kaluar kohën?
Jo që e kanë lexuar mirë e mirë, por të garantoj se këtë e kanë bërë jo një herë, por disa herë, sa mund ta kenë mësuar përmendësh. Sa herë kaloje pranë qelive të tyre, qoftë paradite dhe qoftë mbasdite, ata i shikoje të shtrirë dhe me Kuranin para syve, me një vëmendje si të atyre studentëve që janë në kohë sezoni (sërish qesh me të madhe me zë). Madje, unë krijova mendimin se ata kishin pasur më parë njohuri të shumta rreth Kuranit.

Jam kurioz nëse kishte ndonjë që nuk e preku, pra nuk e lexoi Kuranin, duke u ndenjur në këtë mënyrë besnik veprimeve të tij në kohën që ishte në pushtet?
I tillë ishte vetëm Simon Stefani. Ai nuk e preku dhe që kur hyri në burg dhe deri sa doli, qëndroi i rëndë. As nuk të jepte mendim apo muhabet dhe as kërkonte ti bëhej. Ishte vetëm i rëndë. Edhe Kuranin nuk e preku fare, por vazhdonte të shtynte kohën vetëm duke medituar. Nuk e mora vesh asnjëherë atë njeri. E kam fjalën jo vetëm për Kuranin, por edhe për jetën e përditshme në qeli. Robi e kthen një llaf. Mendon për një gjë. Kalon në një diskutim apo qesh një herë se mbi të gjitha është njeri. Por ai sbënte as njërën, as tjetrën. Rrinte i ngrysur. Shtrihej në krevat dhe vinte dorën nën kokë dhe vetëm meditonte. Me atë njeri nuk bisedova asnjëherë shoqërisht. Madje, për kuriozitet po të them se kur dolën nga burgu, të gjithë i kam takuar. I kam respektuar dhe më kanë folur me respekt, ndërsa vetëm Simonin nuk e takova asnjëherë dhe nuk mora vesh si shkoi puna e tij; vetëm shumë vonë mësova që paskësh vdekur nga një sëmundje e rëndë. Më erdhi keq, por ishte shumë tip i çuditshëm.

Po Ramiz Alia e mori atë libër?
As Ramizi nuk e mori fare. Por Ramizi mund të justifikohet se nuk mund ta merrte, se vijonte të ishte njeri shumë publik, pasi jo vetëm që kishte qenë kryetar shteti, pra zëvendësuesi i Enver Hoxhës, por edhe President i Republikës. Si i tillë, ai edhe në kishte dëshirë ta merrte, nuk mund ta bënte, se e dinte që do të përflitej që të nesërmen e asaj dite që do ta prekte me dorë.
Megjithatë, unë nuk mund ta paragjykoj se këto janë mendimet e mia, por ajo që pashë ishte që Ramizi dhe Simoni nuk i pranuan fare ato libra. Por Ramizi ndryshe nga Simoni dinte të bënte muhabet dhe dinte të qeshte dhe të ishte edhe i thjeshtë kur duhej, ndërsa Simon Stefani, siç të thashë.

Tani ti e di te cila pyetje do të dal. Pikërisht te kurioziteti nëse e lexoi Nexhmia apo jo?
Edhe Nexhmia bëri si bëri dhe e mori. Si gjithë të tjerët, e lexoi me vëmendje. Por atë e kuptova menjëherë, se e njihte mirë Kuranin. Jo vetëm kaq, por dinte edhe ritet dhe kushtet se si e ku duhej lexuar ai. Prandaj, si e lexoi një herë, më tha se duhej ta dorëzonte, pasi nuk e lejonin kushtet e qelisë për tu marrë me Kuranin.


Tani vërtet që nuk po ju kuptoj.
Por që ta dini juve se edhe unë nuk e di, por një gjë kam mësuar: se Kurani nuk lexohet në çdo vend dhe në çdo pozicion. Ai ka disa rregulla të rrepta se si duhet të lexohet, si duhet ndenjur e ku ta di unë, por që këtë e di. Pikërisht për këto gjëra vura re se Nexhmie Hoxha, ajo që me të shoqin i dogjën në zjarr përvëlues të gjitha kishat e xhamitë, kishte njohuri shumë të mira rreth tij.

Kur e konstatuat juve?
Unë e konstatova kur pashë që ajo e lexoi një herë dhe nuk rrinte si të tjerët, por rrinte mbështetur. E mbaroi së lexuari dhe më thërriti të ma dorëzonte. Unë i thashë se mund ta mbante sa të donte, por ajo mu përgjigj, siç ta theksova edhe pak më lart, se nuk kishte kushte ta mbante

Si skishte kushte, çdo të thoshte me këtë?
Nuk e di, por nga Nexhmia në atë moment e mësova edhe unë se që të lexoje Kuranin, duhet të laje duart, këmbët e ku di unë, por di se duhej diçka e tillë dhe nuk mund të flitej në kushtet e qelisë të mbaje Kuran.

Vërtet mendoni se Nexhmia nuk e mbajti, se nuk kishte kushte?
Kjo ka pak rëndësi, nëse e mbajti apo jo. Ajo e lexoi një herë me hollësi të madhe dhe kur mbaroi leximin, na u kthye neve, duke na e dorëzuar. E vërteta është që tha se nuk do ta mbante se nuk kishte kushte, ishte një justifikim për të thënë që nuk e mbante më. Por shiko se si mendoi. Nuk tha që nuk e dua, por tha që nuk kam kushte. Në atë moment unë kuptova se Nexhmia ishte njohëse shumë e mirë e Kuranit që, siç thashë jo vetëm në citime, por edhe në përdorim.
Por gjithsesi, kjo puna e Kuranit vazhdoi shumë pak kohë se më mbrapa u anulua sërish urdhri i parë për të spastruar qelitë nga të gjitha librat e blloqet dhe ato u lejuan sërish, kështu që më mbrapa të gjithë kishin me se merreshin, sepse si do tia kishin bërë hallit kur ish-udhëheqësit e kuq ta lexonin Kuranin ndonja qind herë se nja dhjet herë e lexuan dhe e rilexuan.

Zoti Mulleti, duke dëgjuar atë që thatë, se ligji nuk i ndalonte të dënuarit, besimin fetar, doja tju pyesja nëse kishin të drejtë të dënuarit të faleshin në kulte fetare?
Kur mora unë detyrën, ishte një ngërç i madh në këtë mes. Karta e Konventës Evropiane e lejonte faljen në kultet e fesë përkatëse. Nga kjo isha mbështetur që lejova librat e Kuranit brenda qelive. Por ngërçi ishte se nuk kishim kulte në burg. Kështu që, unë personalisht bëra përpjekje të jashtëzakonshme për të mundësuar donatorë për të financuar ndërtimin e këtyre kulteve. Pas shumë mundimesh e stërmundimesh ia arrita ti siguroja. Kështu që, në burg, u ndërtua një xhami dhe një kishë, ku besimtarët kryenin ritet. Për këtë arritje të radhës me ndërhyrjen personale timen, ndihem më se krenar.

Duket se folëm goxha gjatë në lidhje me çudinë e pabesueshme dhe paradoksin e radhës ku ish-Byroja komuniste u pa të lexonte me zell librin më heretik të kohës që sunduan vetë. Tashmë që po kuptoj se me çfarë karakteresh apo tipash kemi pasur të bëjm, më lind pyetja nëse gjatë kohës që ishin në burg u lindte dëshira për të bërë hile. Pra, a ishin njerëz të hileve dhe të skutheve? Më kuptoni se përse bëhem kurioz, sepse ata njerëz ne i kemi pasur si idhuj dhe i shikonim si njerëz idealë dhe kishim besim se do të na çonin përpara, prandaj edhe i kemi duartrokitur tmerrësisht. Mund të më flisni diçka?
Ashtu siç thoni ju është, sepse edhe unë dikur ashtu i njihja, por që kur i njoha në burg, u zhgënjeva absolutisht Ata njerëz jo që nuk ishin të sinqertë, por edhe mundoheshin në çdo vend si të përfitonin apo si të driblonin. Siç duket, i kishte mësuar jeta të ishin të paskrupullt. Mund të mendoni se kam ndonjë mllef apo ndonjë dëshirë për të sharë. Kurrsesi, madje ata të gjithë u bënë miqtë e mi, por për pyetjet që më drejtoni, duhet me qenë i sinqertë.

Ku e konstatuat që flisni me kaq mllef?
Ja që u gabuat. Unë ju paralajmërova të mos më keqkuptoni se nuk është sinqeriteti mllef dhe për këtë do tju bind. Konkretisht, ata njerëz, siç thatë dhe ju, i mbanim si njerëz idealë dhe korrektë deri në vdekje. Por ja që u detyruan të merrnin në dorë librat fetarë, që i kishin sharë me shpirt e me zemër. Pas kësaj dhe më e çuditshme akoma është se ata njerëz, sa hynë në burg, filluan të pajtonin avokatë, vetëm për të përfituar nga ligji për të shtuar takimet.

Si do të përfitonin nga ligji?
Sepse duke pasur avokat, ai vinte rregullisht për ti takuar, gjasme për probleme të procedurave ligjore.

Avokati lejohej ta takonte klientin e tij pa problem, apo jo?
Patjetër që e takonte. Ai ishte personi ligjor që do të siguronte mbrojtjen e klientit që në rastin që po flasim, klienti ishte pikërisht ish-byroisti që në kohën e pushtetit të vet, këta avokatë i kishte fshirë fare nga nocioni juridik. Por këta avokatë në të vërtetë pajtoheshin nga ish-udhëheqësi i tribunave jo për tu mbrojtur, sepse sido që të bënte ai e dinte se ishte prerë tashmë mandati jo vetëm që kishte hyrë brenda, por edhe sa burg do të bënte se akuzat që i rëndonin mbi vete nuk i mbulonte dot as lumi e jo më avokati. Por ky avokat ishte pikërisht për të takuar klientin e tij që ai i fundit të rinte në ajrim dhe të bisedonte për qejf. Në atë takim flitej për çdo gjë, por vetëm për mbrojtjen nuk flitej. Por kishte nga këta ish-drejtues tepër të lartë të shtetit që kishin disi mundësi financiare dhe pajtonin jo një, por dy avokatë dhe kishte raste që sa ikte njëri avokat, si kishte ndenjur rreth dy orë, vinte tjetri në takim dhe kështu ata e kalonin tërë ditën jashtë, duke pirë duhan dhe duke bërë muhabet. Pra, kjo cilësi që ata të driblonin në emër të ligjit për të përfituar kot më kot vetëm për të shmangur detyrimin është veti e një karakteri goxha të deformuar.
Nuk e di nëse më kuptuat qartë, meqenëse kishit dëshirë tju flisja saktë. Ajo që thashë në lidhje me përdorimin e avokatëve për të mashtruar i shkonte përshtat vetëm një njeriu të zakonshëm dhe jo një njeriu që kishte drejtuar shtetin. Në këtë rast ishte e dhimbshme që të mendoje se pikërisht atyre njerëzve që nuk linin rast pa abuzuar u ishe besuar udhëheqjen më të lartë. Ishte e rëndë. Ndërsa për rastin shoqëror që ju fola, ishte tjetër gjë.

Ju kuptova qartë zoti Tanush. Tashmë kaloj në një tjetër kuriozitet që ka të bëjë me Nanon dhe Nexhmien. Në një ditë të papritur ata u larguan nga burgu tuaj ky ishin sistemuar dhe u dërguan në burgun e Bënçës në Tepelenë. Me se kishte të bënte ky largim? Mos vallë siç u tha me pasigurinë e tyre në këtë burg?
Kjo është një tjetër ngjarje shumë interesante që lidhet me këmbënguljen e tyre për tu larguar sa më shpejt dhe me çdo kusht nga burgu 313. Është një histori me një subjekt, ashtu si dhe të tjerat tepër e çuditshme. Keni parasysh se të dy ishin tipa problematikë në burg, që do të thotë se nuk kënaqeshin asnjëherë me të gjitha problemet që mund tju zgjidhje. Ata vetëm pretendonin. Edhe historia e kërkesës dhe e largimit ne çdo kusht nga ai burg dhe shkuarja në Tepelenë ka të veçantën e vetë të cilën do tjua shpjegoj më poshtë.


(Vijon nesër)

----------


## BlueBaron

Intervista eshte botuar tek gazeta "Standard" me autor Fatos Veliun. 

Mgjs pjesa e fundit e intervistes tregon se botimi do te vijoje, ne faqen e saj ne internet gazeta e ka perfunduar publikimin.

----------


## drague

i biri kujt eshte  ky Tanushi?

besoj jo i Ali Mulletit.

----------


## Brari

"Tani kuptova se atë ndihmë e kishte dhënë në heshtje vetë Ramiz Alia".


..

thote tanushi atje lart.. ne lidhje me mos pushkatimin e te jatit..

--

ramizi or tanush.. as ne heshtje as ne paheshtje nuku e ka ven ujet ne zjarr per te shpetuar dike..
vec bethen e vet ka ditur mire te shpetoje..

kush u mundua te shpetoje ndonje fatkeq ne heshtje ose pa heshtje.. e hengri dhe vete.. or tanush.. qe nuk ditkerke kurgjë..

----------

